# [Sammelthread] ASUS Rampage III Extreme



## QZA (24. Februar 2010)

*ASUS Rampage III Extreme 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Designed for Those who know the Dark Art of Overclocking

Neues an der Mainboardfront von Asus. *Das Rampage III Extreme von Asus basiert auf dem  Intel®-X58-Express-Chipsatz und unterstützt Intel®-Core™-i7-Prozessoren  und Triple-Channel DDR3-Speicher auf sechs Speicherbänken. Zur weiteren  Ausstattung des Rampage III Extreme gehören vier PCIe-2.0-x16-Slots für  den Betrieb von SLI und CrossFireX.  Außerdem besitzt das Rampage III Extreme Firewire, eine  Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte und einen 8-Kanal-Soundchip. Zum Anschluss von  Massenspeichern stehen dem Rampage III Extreme sechs RAID-fähige  SATA2-Anschlüsse, sowie zwei SATA3-Anschlüsse (Marvell-Chip) und zwei  USB-3.0-Schnittstellen (NEC-Chip) zur Verfügung.
*

CPU: *
Intel® Socket 1366  Core™ i7 Processor Extreme  Edition/Core™ i7  Processor  
Support Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 
Refer to ASUSTeK  Computer for Intel CPU support list 

*Chipset:*
Intel®  X58   / ICH10R     System BusUp to 6400 MT/s   with QuickPath  Interconnection  

*Memory: *
6 x  DIMM, Max.  24  GB,  DDR3    2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066  
Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Triple channel  memory architecture
   Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) 
*Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of   individual CPUs. 
*Refer to ASUSTeK  Computer or user manual for the Memory QVL  (Qualified Vendors  Lidts).
*
Expansion Slots:* 
4   x PCIe 2.0 x16  , support x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x8 and x8/x8/x8/x8   configurations 
1  x PCIe x4 
 1  x PCI 2.2 
*
 Multi-GPU  Support:*
Support NVIDIA 3-Way SLI™ / ATI CrossFireX™ Technology 
4 PCIe x16 slots ready for 4 single PCB graphic cards

*Storage:* 
_Intel ICH10R controller_
 6 xSATA  3.0  Gb/s ports     
 Intel Matrix Storage Technology  Support RAID  0,1,5,10  
_JMicron®   JMB363 PATA and SATA controller_
 1 xExternal SATA  3.0  Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go) 
 1 xSATA  3.0 Gb/s port 
_Marvell®  PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller_
2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports LAN Gigabit Intel®  LAN       Audio   8-Channel   High Definition  Audio CODEC 
  - Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel  Jack-Retasking 
- Supports 1 Optical S/PDIF out port at back I/O   IEEE  1394  2  x  1394a port(s)  (1 port at back I/O, 1 port onboard)    USB NEC® USB 3.0  controller 
 - 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports (at back panel) 
Intel® ICH10R Southbridge 
 - 9 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (2 ports at midboard; 6 ports at back  panel, 1  reserved for ROG Connect)  

*Overclocking  Features:*
ROG Connect 
RC Bluetooth 
_ROG Extreme Engine Digi+_
 - 8-phase CPU power 
 - 3-phase QPI/DRAM power 
 - 3-phase NB power 
 - 3-phase Memory power 
 - ML Caps on CPU, Memory and QPI respectively 
ProbeIt 
iROG 
Extreme Tweaker 
BIOS Flashback with onboard switch button 
USB BIOS Flashback 
Loadline Calibration 
_ROG Extreme OC kit_
-LN2 Mode 
-PCIe x16 Lane Switch 
-Q_Reset 
-Double Power Supply with dual 8-pin (CPU) and -dual 4-pin (VGA) molex   power connectors  
_Intelligent overclocking tools:_
 - ASUS AI Booster Utility 
 - O.C Profile 
_Overclocking Protection:_
 - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX) 
 - Voltiminder LED 
 - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)   Special  

*Features:* 
CPU Level Up 
MemOK! 
Onboard Switches: Power / Reset  / Clr CMOS (at rear) 
ASUS MyLogo3 
ASUS Fan Xpert 
ASUS EZ Flash 2 
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
Q-Fan Plus 
ROG BIOS Wallpaper 
ASUS Q-Connector 
ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED) 
ASUS Q-Slot 
ASUS Q-DIMM   
*
Back Panel I/O Ports: *
1 x  PS/2 Keyboard port (purple) 
1 x Clr CMOS switch 
1 x Optical S/PDIF out port 
1 x IEEE 1394a connector 
1 x External SATA port 
1 x LAN (RJ45) port 
1 x ROG Connect On/Off switch 
1 x RC Bluetooth switch 
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports (Blue) 
7 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (1 port also for ROG Connect) 
8-channel Audio I/O   

*Internal I/O Connectors:  *
1  x IEEE 1394a connector 
 1  x S/PDIF Out connector 
 8 x  ProbeIt Measurement Points 
3 x Thermal sensor connectors 
1 x 24-pin ATX Power connector 
2 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connectors 
1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS header 
1 x LN2 Mode Header 
1 x START (Power On) button 
1 x RESET button 
2 x EZ Plug connectors (4-pin Molex Power connectors) 
1 x OC Station header 
1 x RC Bluetooth header 
1 x Go Button 
1 x BIOS Switch button 
1 x ROG light connector 
1 x CD Audio in  
1 x Audio front panel 
1 x System panel connector  
1 x FAN1 Connector for optional fan-thermal module 

*BIOS:  *
16  Mb Flash ROM   AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.5, ACPI2.0a   Multi-Language BIOS 
 ManageabilityWOL by  PME,WOR by PME,PXE 

*Accessories: *
1 x ROG  Connect cable 
1 x ProbeIt cable set 
1 x 3-Way SLI Bridge 
1 x SLI Cable 
1 x CrossFire Cable 
1 x 2 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector Kit  
3 x 2-in-1 SATA signal cables 
1 x 2-in-1 SATA 6G cables 
1 x 2-port USB2.0 + ESATA module 
1 x I/O Shield 
1 x Thermal Sensor Cable Pack 
1 x Cable Ties Pack 
1 x ROG theme label 
1 x 12-in-1 ROG Cable Label 
1 x Optional Fan-Thermal Module 
1 x RC Bluetooth card 

*Bluetooth Module Accessory Card*
Bluetooth V2.0/V2.1+EDR 
RC Bluetooth On/Off Switch 

*Support Disc:*
Drivers
ASUS  PC Probe II 
ASUS AI Suite
ASUS Update
Kaspersky® Anti-Virus
 Futuremark® 3DMark® Vantage Advanced Edition 
ASUS TurboV EVO Utility 

*Form Factor:  *
ATX  Form Factor 
 12 inch x 10.6 inch  (  30.5 cm x 26.9 cm  )

*Aktuellste Treiber*
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

*BIOS Versionen*
Version 0402                                                                 
*Deutsches Handbuch
---

**User Review von McZonk (echt sehr gelungen)
* [Extreme-Review] Asus Rampage III Extreme im Test
* 
Bilder der Verpackung und des Layout 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
Das OC Panel
*Ein OC Panel gibt es optional zu erwerben.
*

* 
*Changelog:
*24.02.2010 - Sammelthread geht online
25.02.2010 - Erste Bilder kommen
26.04.2010 - Aktuellisierung auf neusten Stand 
26.04.2010 - User Review von McZonk hinzugefügt 
26.04.2010 - Neue Bilder hinzugefügt (von McZonk übernommen)
26.04.2010 - Treiberlink hinzugefügt 

Gruß​​


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Februar 2010)

ich haben will!!!
Ich werde mir es auch kaufen 
Von meinen RIIE habe ich mitlerweile die hässliche optik satt...
Ich hoffe es wird nicht zu teuer!
Wenn jaa muss ich wohl auf EVGA wechseln


----------



## XE85 (24. Februar 2010)

ähm ... kleiner Hinweis ... laut aktuellen infos hat das Board keinen nF200 - sieht man auch gut auf den Bildern die so im umlauf sind

hier mit den Vorserienkühlern sieht mans sehr schön: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4193852&postcount=93

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2010)

Vllt. sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass es auch Spekulationen über ein (optionales?) OC Panel gibt, ähnlich wie bei EVGA. 
Oder hab ich überlesen das das schon drin ist?
Wie auch immer, hier ein Link: HWBOT Rampage III Extreme comes with OC Panel after all?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Februar 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du so nen hässlichen Kühler drauf machen. Pfui.

Edit: So will ich das haben und so würde ich sofort eins nehmen. http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/asus_rampage3_small1.jpg

Mal ne Frage. Wenn das ein Original Bild sein sollte, wozu sind dann 2 x 8 Pin Anschlüsse ? Braucht der Gulftown die oder wat ^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2010)

Dadurch ist bei Extem OC die Spannung stabiler und es kann mehr Leistung gezogen werden. Haben die EVGA Boards auch schon.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Februar 2010)

Okay, aber für die normalos 4.2ghz > kein Thema oder wie? Denn ich habe an meinem NT auch nur einen. Und die 2 4pin molex haben auch eine sinnvolle Bedeutung oder ? ^^


----------



## flipp (24. Februar 2010)

Sieht ja echt interressant aus, schön das die Farben in der ROG Serie jetzt rot/schwarz sind und es jetzt endlich eine Klare Linie gibt


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Februar 2010)

Jo gefällt mir auch Extrem gut. Ich werde mir auf jeden eins bestellen


----------



## flipp (24. Februar 2010)

Vll kann man mit den 2 Zusätzlichen 4 Pin noch die PCIe Slots versorgen :O


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2010)

Genau so ist es.
Wenn man da 4 Grakas drin hat und die ihre 75 Watt über den Slot saugen packt das der 24P alleine manchmal nicht mehr, also lötet man seit neuestem Molex Stecker aufs Board.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Februar 2010)

Okay, also auch wieder für die Extremos ^^ Denn wieviele haben schon 4 Grakas ^^


----------



## QZA (25. Februar 2010)

@ Gamer_95 wie du has du optik satt?
aber ich denke mal das dass EVGA auf jedenfall noch teurer sein wird also das 4way, ich schätze das RIIIE auf 300-350€

@XE85 danke für den Hinweiß habe es gleich mal korigiert - die vorserienkühler sind immer voll die komischen dinger finde ich war beim RIIE auch soo 

@Autokiller667 ne ist net drin deswegen auch danke für deinen Hinweiß, zum OC Panel ich finde es Super

@oxoViperoxo es sind ja nur vorserienkühler, zu deiner Frage die ist ja mitlerweile beantwortet

@all ich habe grade noch Bilder von PCWorld.fr mit der wahrscheinlich engültigen kühllösung eingebunden

Gruß QZA


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2010)

QZA schrieb:


> @ Gamer_95 wie du has du optik satt?
> aber ich denke mal das dass EVGA auf jedenfall noch teurer sein wird also das 4way, ich schätze das RIIIE auf 300-350€



da mag sein - dafür bietet das EVGA 762 auch einiges mehr - zB die 2 nF200

mfg


----------



## QZA (25. Februar 2010)

@ XE85 stimmt i-wo
denn es hieß ja erst mit und jetzt doch ohne warum auch immer 
aber wenns ohne kommt finde ich sollte man wirklich zum Classified greifen (vorausgesetzt man betreibt 4grakas) den das würde ja heißen ohne NF200 das max x8/x8/x8/x8 möglich wären bzw. x16/x16/x8 
sollte es soo sein werde ich mein RIIE auf jeden fall behalten da ich ehh nicht mehr als 2 grakas betreibe 
aber noch is ja nix offiziell, bis dahin könnte ja an dem board noch rumgedoctort werden 

Gruß


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Februar 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Okay, also auch wieder für die Extremos ^^ Denn wieviele haben schon 4 Grakas ^^


Naja, weshalb hat das Board wohl Extreme im Namen? Wer einen Pc mit einer Graka und moderatem OC machen will, kommt auch anderweitig und billiger zu seinem Glück.

@Qza: Ein NF200 lohnt sich schon ab 3 Grakas, da die sonst mit 16/8/8 angebunden sind.


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Februar 2010)

"Designed for Those who know the Dark Art of Overclocking"​ 
​ 

sehr geschäftswirksam, muss man asus lassen...​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2010)

Tolle Optik und ein Hammer-Board, ich bleib meinem RIIE aber treu...


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2010)

Erstes "R_Pr_eview" des Boards auf Legit-Reviews: Asus X58 Rampage III Extreme Motherboard Preview - The X58 Rampage - Legit Reviews


----------



## XE85 (9. März 2010)

die Chipsatzkühlung mit Kabelbinderbefestigung ist aber nicht final oder 

mfg


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die Chipsatzkühlung mit Kabelbinderbefestigung ist aber nicht final oder


Lass mich kurz überlegen.... Nein.  Der Redi bekam das Board gänzlich ohne Kühlkörper.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. März 2010)

Hier neue Bilder und Infos über das Board!

Are you ready? - OCXtreme.org Forums

ich find das rog connect übers laptop so genial. auch das updaten des bioses ohne jegliche hardware ist auch revolutionär. alles auf dem board entspricht fast einer vorstellung des perfekten mainboards.

wenn ich auf 1366 umsteige, dann mit diesem board


----------



## Shiroco (21. März 2010)

gibts schon was neues in sachen release?


----------



## McZonk (21. März 2010)

Ich werf mal die kommende Woche in die Runde 



Spoiler



http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=81803&postcount=17


----------



## King Horst (21. März 2010)

Na das wird ja ne Hammer Woche!
Fermi, Rampage 3 Extreme,...

Ich bin vor allem gespannt, was es denn nun kosten soll. 
Für knapp 300 ist es meins!


----------



## Shiroco (21. März 2010)

also wenn es nich an die  400 kostet schicke ich mein rampage 2 extreme zurück un hol mir das rampage 3


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. März 2010)

Ich denke soo zwischen 300€ und 330€...
Wenn es eine echte Alternative zum Classified fürs Extreme Overclocking wird werde ich es mir auch kaufen.
Mein Classified landet nämlich in meinen aktuellen Casemod und ich brauche ein neues Benchboard


----------



## Communicator (22. März 2010)

Warum steht da denn eigentlich "2 x Lan-Port" ? Ich sehe da auf den Bildern nur einen. Oder ist das Panel auch nur ein Vorserienteil?


----------



## McZonk (22. März 2010)

Das R3E hat definitiv nur noch einen Gigabit-Lan-Port.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (22. März 2010)

Ist es auch sicher das Fermi die Woche kommt ?


----------



## King Horst (23. März 2010)

@oxoViperoxo Ich glaub es ist ziemlich sicher, dass Fermi am 26. vorgestellt wird. Die Frage ist wohl eher, wann die Karten verfügbar werden.

@Topic Gibt neue Infos übers Rampage:

"The Board is going into Mass Production on March 25."

Quelle: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- Rampage 3 Extreme Coming Out in April 2010

Außerdem gibt's da ein schönes Video!


----------



## --RiG-- (23. März 2010)

Es gibt "Neues" Jungs: Asus macht ?Rampage III Extreme? offiziell - 23.03.2010 - ComputerBase

meint ihr man muss alle 4pin molex anschlüsse auf dem board anschließen, weil der unten stellt für mch en problem dar....ich hab en raven rv01 gehäuse und da is das mobo ja bekanntlich um 90 grad gedreht.....jetzt muss der dumme anschluss da noch gewinkelt sein und schließt dadurch genau mit der rückwand vom gehäuse ab

hab eben schn mal probehalber en molex anschluss zerstört und geguckt ob ich die pins am ende kncken kann aba da sind die abgebrochen 
wäre also en bisschen kompliziert wenn ich den anschließen müsste

PS ich bleib bei nem 2 karten gespann, sprich ich brauch nur max. 3 (+Soundcard) der 6 PCIs


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2010)

Die Molex brauchst du nur für Vollbestückung mit vier Karten und richtig OC


----------



## --RiG-- (23. März 2010)

gut, weil ich kann nur ein 8pin cpu und ein 4pin cpu und den einen 4pin molex anschließen....wenn das langt wird das dingen beim release sofort bestellt


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2010)

Du musst mit zwei Karten gar keinen Molex anstecken 
Da reicht der 8P und der 24P.


----------



## Dr.House (23. März 2010)

Wenn es kein BCLK 240 macht wäre echt ein Flop. Ein Classi 760 mit Asus aufkleber drauf, mehr sehe ich nicht 

Mindestens ein NF200 wäre doch passend gewesen... irgendwann bremst es doch ...


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (23. März 2010)

noch ein video

YouTube - Asus Rampage 3 Extreme - YouTube FIRST


also wenn es erst ab dem 25 in serie geht dauert das doch sicher och 1-2 monate oder nicht=?


----------



## Shiroco (27. März 2010)

wahrscheinlich :/

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem LCD Poster? kann man den noch optional dazu kaufen?


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. März 2010)

Bei dem Board fehlt mir wirklich der NF200 Chip dann wäre das warscheinlich ein richtig geiles Board geworden. So kann es nur mit einer Grafikkarte mit dem Classi mithalten. Bin sehr sehr gespannt wie weit der BCLK geht.


----------



## McZonk (27. März 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> So kann es nur mit einer Grafikkarte mit dem Classi mithalten. Bin sehr sehr gespannt wie weit der BCLK geht.


Kann es das mit zwei Karten nicht? Ohne NF200 ist es (vermutlich  ) einen Lidschlag schneller und zwei Grafikkarten werden doch auch mit jeweils 16 Lanes angebunden. Erst ab drei oder mehr Karten (also für die Extreme-Ocer) könnten sich Nachteile ergeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

Shiroco schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem LCD Poster? kann man den noch optional dazu kaufen?


 
Na, immerhin gibts die blöde Soundkarte nicht mehr, das ist wenigstens Fortschritt auch wenn ich das LCD Poster verempssen würde.


----------



## --RiG-- (29. März 2010)

Hey Leute

hat nochmal einer iwas gehört zum thema release für endkunden und so
die spezifikationen sind ja jetzt offziell und abgesehen vom fehlenden nf200 ganz schön geil

wollte nur nochmal nachfragen

RiG


----------



## Shiroco (30. März 2010)

ne leider nich aber wie man schon gesagt hat isses am 25.märz inne massenproduktion, deshalb denke ich ganz start mitte bis ende april


----------



## --RiG-- (30. März 2010)

hoffentlich

ich geh jetzt die ganzen ferien schaffen und leg mir dann en komplett neues sys zu und da hab ich mch einfach in das board verguckt und ich weiß, dass ohne es nicht sein kann

wenn jemand iwas hört bidde einfach hier rein posten ich guck eh 5mal am tag nach ob einer was genaues weiß


RiG


----------



## Shiroco (4. April 2010)

soooo gibt was neues!! ^^ 

eben gesehen das am 10.april nen launch event der beiden großes asus motherboards is. einmal dem rampage 3 extreme un dem maximus 3 extreme

gogo asus 

Hier noch die quelle:
Your Ultimate Gaming Stop


----------



## enjoy (5. April 2010)

Das Mainboard ist ja etwas größer als das Standard ATX Format. 
Ich hab das Lian Li A10 B Gehäuse, dass ja nur ATX Boards unterstützt laut Hersteller.
Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob das Board jetzt einfach nur etwas größer wird und auf die standard atx Bohrungen passt, oder ob es schon E-ATX ist und ich mir aufgrund der fehlenden Bohrungen ein neues Gehäuse anschaffen müsste. Oder kann man jedes E-ATX Board in ATX Gehäuse bauen wenn genug Platz vorhanden wäre?
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## --RiG-- (5. April 2010)

das board ist halt en stück breiter

soweit ich weiß hat das desshalb auch noch bohrungen en stück weiter außen
wenns sein muss kannst du je mal nachmessen und wenns passt nur die bohrungen schnell selbst reinmachen (ins gehäuse....nicht ins board)

RiG


----------



## Communicator (5. April 2010)

--RiG-- schrieb:


> das board ist halt en stück breiter
> 
> soweit ich weiß hat das desshalb auch noch bohrungen en stück weiter außen
> wenns sein muss kannst du je mal nachmessen und wenns passt nur die bohrungen schnell selbst reinmachen (ins gehäuse....nicht ins board)
> ...


 
Dann mußte aber auch aufpassen das die normalen Distanzstücke vom Case nicht beim überbreiten MB irgendwelche Lötungen oder ähnliches überbrückt. Die sollten dann komplett neu verteilt werden. Wenn es denn so groß wird.

Gruß.


----------



## Zukeeny (5. April 2010)

das Asus R3E hat ganz normale atx mainboard bohrungen und ist etwa 2,5 zentimeter breiter, weshalb es bei manchen gehäusen dazu führen könnte dass die öffnungen zur kabelführung des 24pin- und der pci-e stecker im mainboardtray verdeckt werden - da muss man sie (die kabel) nunmal sichtbar im vordergrund "verlegen" oder sich etwas einfallen lassen, um sie "verschwinden" zu lassen.

es besitzt die selben maße wie sein vorgänger, das Asus R2E.


----------



## Communicator (5. April 2010)

Danke für die Richtigstellung, wußte ich nicht. Hätte aber so sein können.

Gruß.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

OHA !! Das wird mein Rampage II Extreme ersetzten  Aber die flache kühlung soll das Board kalt halten ?  Aber sonst echt nice !


----------



## kroebus (5. April 2010)

Also die Löcher sind Standart-ATX-Bohrungen - sollte beim Einbau also keine Probleme verursachen. Wie schon erwähnt könnte die Kabelzuführung von hinten etwas verdeckt werden - war bei mir aber auch nicht der Fall.

Was mich viel mehr interessiert:
ist der Abstand zwischen Sockel und RAM noch kleiner geworden???
Habe beim R2E mit Megaharlem mit beidseitigen Lüftern und 6 belegten RAM-Bänken das Problem, dass der RAM-seitige Lüfter zwar noch genau dazwischen passt, aber auch nur weil ich die Haltebügel gekürzt hab.
Wenn's nu noch enger wird wär das gar nicht gut...


----------



## enjoy (5. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> OHA !! Das wird mein Rampage II Extreme ersetzten  Aber die flache kühlung soll das Board kalt halten ?  Aber sonst echt nice !



Naja Asus wird sich die Temperaturen des Boards schon angeschaut haben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ein High End Board verkaufen das beim Overclocken abraucht


----------



## --RiG-- (5. April 2010)

@enjoy:dann hör besser auf Zukeeny....der scheint zu wissen wovon er spricht

ich hatte noch nie en e-atx board und weiß nur das das breiter is, also hör auf Zukeeny

RiG


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Ist das so breit wie das Rampage II Extreme oder soll das noch breiter werden  ??

Ich hoffe das die noch was am Chipsatzt Kühler machen...


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2010)

Das R3E ist genau so wie der Vorgänger ein Inch breiter als Standard-ATX (misst fast quadratische 30.5 cm x 26.9 cm)...


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Ah gut...Das war schon ein schock wo ich von einem MSI P45 Platinum (775) auf das R2E umgestiegen bin ^^


----------



## enjoy (5. April 2010)

Ja hier stehts ja auch nochmal genau wie groß es ist...hatte ich nur übersehen.

MB Spec

also ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das Board...kanns kaum noch erwarten ;D


----------



## Shiroco (5. April 2010)

nice der LCD Poster is doch noch drin :O

*Accessories:
*ProbeIt Cable 
3-Way SLI Cable 
SLI Cable 
*External LCD Poster *
3 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector Kit 
UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable 
SATA cables 
SATA power cables 
2-port USB2.0 + IEEE 1394a module 
EL I/O Shield 
Thermal sensor cables 
Cable Ties 
User's manual


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Würde sich ein umstieg den überhaupt lohnen ??


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. April 2010)

Shiroco schrieb:


> nice der LCD Poster is doch noch drin :O



Ist doch eh nachgeahmt von einer anderen Firma, mit wäre es lieber gewesen alle Daten auf einmal anzuschauen und nicht immer zu warten bis der einmal die Reihe durchgegangen ist, oder auf einen bestimmten Wert festzusetzen.

Ich bin der Meinung das es sehr billig umgesetzt wurde, und denn für das Geld 

Genauso wie die OC Station, auch nur billig umgesetzt und dann für soviel Geld

mfg


----------



## Zukeeny (6. April 2010)

manche reden hier ab und zu von einem e-atx board, was in diesem fall jedoch eine falsche bezeichnung ist und einige demnach anscheinend verwirrt.
denn bei einem e-atx board spricht man von einem board mit den maßen 305 mm × 330 mm.

die genaue bezeichnung eines solchen boards wie dem asus r2e, asus r3e, evga x58 sli classified etc. kenne ich nun auch nicht, aber man könnte hier von einem atx-format light extended sprechen..

@kroebus:
jep, der abstand ist ein wenig geringer geworden, doch wenn du, zb. durch einen deckellüfter, die möglichkeit hast deinen megahalems vertikal auszurichten (nach oben blasend ^^) müsste genügend platz zwischen dem ersten (bei 6gb) rambaustein und dem kühler sein.
besitze selbst das r2e und habe dort einen megahalems vertikal ausgerichtet verbaut und nachgemessen 

wieso möchtest du überhaupt nochmal 360+ euros für ein solches board ausgeben, wenn du nur einen luftkühler verbaut hast?
wenn du höher takten möchtest, würde es sich eher lohnen eine wasserkühlung für das geld zu kaufen ^^
ansonsten könntest du dir die anschaffung eines thermalright venomousX überlegen, solltest du dir das r3e kaufen und weiterhin einen luftkühler verwenden wollen. er besitzt eine bessere kühlleistung als der megahalems und ist bei horizontaler ausrichtung (nach hinten blasend) über einen zentimeter schmaler!

mfg Zukeeny


----------



## LOGIC (6. April 2010)

Das dürfte bei mir aber auch eng werden !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kroebus (6. April 2010)

@Zukeeny
ich weiß ja nicht WAS du da genau gemessen hat, aber ein Drehen des Megahalems ist gar nicht möglich...

ich habe auch nachgemessen:
13cm Länge
7cm Breite (an den Lüfteranliegeflächen)

Jetzt habe ich also eine Breite mit 7cm + 2x2,5cm (Lüfter) = *12cm*
Wenn ich alles drehe wird's ja noch einen cm breiter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukeeny (6. April 2010)

@kroebus:
bitte entschuldige, ich ging von verbauten 6gb aus, dabei hast du "6 belegte rambänke" geschrieben - in diesem fall nehme alles wieder zurück! 

jedoch wäre meine ausrichtung des kühlers bei 3 belegten rambänken des r3e noch funktiontüchtig..


----------



## kroebus (6. April 2010)

Na dann is ja klar - mit der ersten freien Bank gäb's dann wohl auch, so wie ich ihn jetzt verbaut habe, beim R3E erst recht keine Probbleme...


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (7. April 2010)

Alternate hat das Rampage III Extreme gelistet. Preis: 359€, Release: Unbekannt, Herstellerankündigung April.

Link


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (7. April 2010)

der preis ist doch günstiger als wie bisher vermutet oder?

wenn man das doch jetzt bestellt bekommt man das doch als einer der ersten?  bzw auch fpr den preis?!


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (7. April 2010)

Der Preis ist etwas das, was die meisten vermutet haben. Die Schätzungen gingen auf ~350€.


----------



## McZonk (7. April 2010)

Mir wurde jetzt Mitte April für die Lieferbarkeit genannt (achtung: Einschätzung  ). Also ruhig Blut, es dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (7. April 2010)

Hey Leute um die zeit nen wenig zu überbrücken..
habe ich glaube ich noch ein review gefunden was hier noch nicht genannt wurde?!?!?


ASUS Rampage III Extreme Motherboard Review - Introduction


----------



## --RiG-- (7. April 2010)

jetzt wo gradenochmal die bilder seh fällt mir noch ne frage ein

ich hatte leider noch nicht das glück en dickes evga boad mein eigen nennen zu dürfen aa die haben doch auch 2x8pin cpu saft.....tja mein netzteil hat aba nur 1x8pin + 1x4pin.....ich weiß theoretisch lang ein 8pin aba wenns geht würd ich gern mehr power dahinter geben um das maximale rauszuholen (mit meinem netzteil)
is das also egal ob ich 4- und 8pin misch?

RiG


----------



## onkel-bill (7. April 2010)

Sieht jemand von Euch, ausser dem Design, einen Grund aufs R3E zu warten, anstatt sich das R2E rel. günstig gebraucht zu holen? 
Ja, ich will übertakten... 

_____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## McZonk (7. April 2010)

@Onkel: Verdammt gute Frage, deren Antwort sicherlich auch noch etwas auf sich warten lässt (wir brauchen richtige Tests des Boards). 

Es bietet zumindest eine deutlich bessere Stromversorgung. Der wichtigste Punkt (wenn du keinen i7-XE einsetzt) ist die maximale Baseclock. Hier war das R2E im Vergleich zum Classi sehr gesetzt. Ob das R3E hier aber im Schnitt mehr bietet, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich würde mal abwarten. Wenn das R3 raus ist, wirst du die zweite Generation erst recht hinterhergeworfen bekommen. Siehst ja wie viele Menschen das Ding alleine wegen dem Aussehen brauchen . 

Ich denke aber nicht, dass Derek und sein Team seit dem Rampage II untätig rumgesessen sind und jetzt nur einen Aufguss bringen .


----------



## Zukeeny (8. April 2010)

es wird sicherlich nicht schlecht sein, ob es sich jedoch tatsächlich lohnt wird man erst nach einigen unabhängigen tests herausfinden...

vielleicht stehe ich mit folgender meinung alleine da, aber bluetooth hätte man sich wirklich sparen können - wer wird denn sein mobo schon übers handy übertakten? vor allem, wer braucht soetwas?

das design der kühler zählt wahrscheinlich auch nur bedingt als kaufkreterium, da man sie durch eine wasserkühlung ersetzen wird, wenn man wirklich übertakten und das "maximum" aus allem herausholen möchte, und für die restlichen sollte es der aufpreis zum r2e normalerweise(!) nicht wert sein!
zumal sata6, sollte man es überhaupt verwenden, auch noch ziemlich ausbaufähig ist und namenhafte hersteller wie intel bereits angekündigt haben sich vorerst auf die vorhandenen produktlinien zu konzentrieren, diese auszubauen und zu verbessern, und 2011 mit passenden produkten auf den zug aufzuspringen (interview; jedoch vergessen, wo gelesen).

kurz: wer seine cpu nicht wassergekühlt betreibt und sie nicht in astronomische sphären takten möchte, der ist auch mit anderen mobos wie dem r2e gut beraten!


----------



## enjoy (8. April 2010)

Also für alle die das R2E schon haben wird sichs wohl nicht unbedingt lohnen denk ich mal. Ich möchte aber die Plattform wechseln und da bietet sich das Mainboard halt grad an


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (8. April 2010)

Aloha, alle miteinander.

Möglich, dass diese Frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde....
Gebe zu, hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. 


Wollte an sich nur wissen, ob schon bekannt ist, ob das Board (analog zu seinem Vorgänger R II E) wieder die Fusionblock-Wasserkühlung unterstützt. 

Für die, die Fusionblock nicht kennen:
Dabei wird der Wasserkühler auf die serienmäßige Heatpipe gesetzt (meist auf die Northbridge, die dafür allerdings entsprechend vorbereitet sein muss. So kann man günstig (der Fusuiionblock kostet nur knapp 35 Euro) und ohne Garantieverlust (originale Heatpipe bleibt ja drauf) mit Wasser kühlen. Beim Vorgänger wurde dazu einfach das Kühlblech neben dem ROG-Logo abgeschraubt und dann stattdessen der Fusionblock draufgesetzt. 
So sieht dass dann aus: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/24174_2.jpg

Scheint so, als hätte das Board so etwas, da an dem entsprechenden Kühlkörper ähnliche Schraublöcher hat wie das RIIE. 

Weiß da einer Bescheid?

MfG


----------



## Alriin (8. April 2010)

So, das Board ist jetzt für 359€ bei Alternate gelistet. *freu*


----------



## enjoy (8. April 2010)

is ja nix neues  ...das steht auch schon auf seite 7 das alternate das board gelistet hat 

Bei Mix ist es aber günstiger!
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/pro...s&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+1366&#Asus


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (9. April 2010)

Um genau zu sein haben es mitlerweile einige Händler und somit auch Geizhals gelistet: Link


----------



## enjoy (9. April 2010)

Is zwar Offtopic, aber bestellt ihr eigentlich immer beim günstigsten Anbieter, oder zahlt ihr lieber ein bischen mehr und bestellt bei den großen wie Alternate? Hab mit Alternate eigentlich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber die sind halt oft teuerer.


----------



## Alriin (9. April 2010)

Ich bestelle (meistens) bei größeren Händlern wie Alternate oder DiTech (Österreich). Dem entsprechend zahl ich lieber ein wenig mehr und hab es bei Garantie, Reklamationen & Umtausch einfacher.

P.S.: Für mich war es neu... da ich Gestern mehrmals danach gesucht hab und das Board erst am Abend gefunden hab.


----------



## feldspat (10. April 2010)

allerdings dürfte sich doch bei dem auch nix fehlen oder?

ist ja aucht trusted und so.

und 312€ ist schon viel weniger.

FortKnox: 24 STUNDEN ONLINE SHOPPING


----------



## enjoy (10. April 2010)

Zukeeny schrieb:


> vielleicht stehe ich mit folgender meinung alleine da, aber bluetooth hätte man sich wirklich sparen können - wer wird denn sein mobo schon übers handy übertakten? vor allem, wer braucht soetwas?



Also ich finds gut das bluetooth dabei ist. Werds zwar nicht zum übertakten nutzen, aber Bluetooth is ja schließlich auch noch anderweitig zu gebrauchen. Is doch praktisch wenn man nicht für jedes Bildchen wo man aufs handy ziehen will, das usb kabel zücken muss


----------



## Shiroco (11. April 2010)

gestern war ja das tolle asus OC event wo die neuen ROG produkte vorgestellt wurden, hoffen wir das sie nächste woche in den handel kommen


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (11. April 2010)

Na, zumindest hat Asus die R3E-Seite mitlerweile online. In einem Shop stand "vorraussichtliche Verfügbarkeit: 13.04". Das muss zwar nichts heißen, lässt aber hoffen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (11. April 2010)

hm ich hoffe auch das das bald kommt zudem die asus 5870 matrix.. wäre hammer ey..


derzeit läuft ein event von asus rog 

Your Ultimate Gaming Stop 
hier ein link!

ich habe ja die hoffnungen nicht verloren das das noch auf diesem event bekannt gegeben wird wann das erscheint


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (14. April 2010)

Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern...

soeben hat das board auch auf der deutschen asus homepage aufgeschlagen...



ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## McZonk (14. April 2010)

Richtig. Die kommenden Tage ists wohl soweit. Gestern hat Asus das Board offiziell vorgestellt - glaub ich.

Sodenn: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (14. April 2010)

Wirklich ausnahmslos ein schönes Board, wie fast die gesamte aktuelle Mainboard-Produktlinie von Asus, zumindest was R.O.G. angeht. Nicht, das Optik ein Hauptaugenmerk neben Leistung sein sollte, aber dennoch - das Auge kauft bekanntlich mit. Und Asus hat neben EVGA, die ja ein ganz ähnliches Farbschema fahren, einfach die schönsten Boards im Moment. Meiner Meinung nach.
Gigabyte kommt da mit ihren blauen Dingern nicht wirklich hinterher x)


----------



## Shiroco (15. April 2010)

ChaoticBlessings schrieb:


> Wirklich ausnahmslos ein schönes Board, wie fast die gesamte aktuelle Mainboard-Produktlinie von Asus, zumindest was R.O.G. angeht. Nicht, das Optik ein Hauptaugenmerk neben Leistung sein sollte, aber dennoch - das Auge kauft bekanntlich mit. Und Asus hat neben EVGA, die ja ein ganz ähnliches Farbschema fahren, einfach die schönsten Boards im Moment. Meiner Meinung nach.
> Gigabyte kommt da mit ihren blauen Dingern nicht wirklich hinterher x)



stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, sehen wirklich sehr sehr stylisch aus und hinter dem schicken aussehen steckt auch einiges an OC power 

@mczonk wo haste die bilder her?^^


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2010)

Ich hab das Board hier .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

Na dann teste mal schön und vergiss nicht uns darüber zu berichten.


----------



## Shiroco (15. April 2010)

@zonk du sack  ja dann gogo testen, hoffe das wir auch nich mehr lange warten müssen :/


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2010)

Ich schmeiße es morgen an  Gibt es irgendetwas was Euch brennend heiß interessiert und nicht bis zum offiziellen Test warten kann?


----------



## herethic (15. April 2010)

Stromverbrauch...und vielleicht Northbridgekühlung...


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße es morgen an  Gibt es irgendetwas was Euch brennend heiß interessiert und nicht bis zum offiziellen Test warten kann?



Das ist ja ein Service... Nichts, was nicht bis zum offiziellen Test warten könnte auf meiner Seite, aber insbesondere Temperaturentwicklung mit/ohne den netten kleinen Lüfteraufsatz und Lautstärke dessen wären interessant. Aber darauf wärst du vermutlich eh eingegangen.


----------



## MaxMax (16. April 2010)

mah geh, aber der seriennummer sticker aufm pci slot ist aber hässlich...hättens ruhig mitn goldlaser wo reingravieren können 

und ist das echt kein LOTES sockel (sind die nicht schwarz normalerweise) ? ist ja bei anderen highend boards wie einem Gigabyte UD7 oder Extreme ja standard....


----------



## CrashStyle (16. April 2010)

Mich würden die ganzen neuen Feature mal interessieren wie die laufen und was sie an vorteil bringen oder auch nicht.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2010)

MaxMax schrieb:


> und ist das echt kein LOTES sockel (sind die nicht  schwarz normalerweise) ? ist ja bei anderen highend boards wie einem  Gigabyte UD7 oder Extreme ja standard....


Beim 1366 ist es vollkommen egal welchen Sockel du drauf hast. Aber es  handelt sich beim R3E dennoch um einen Lotes. Die sind nicht zwangsweise  im dunklen Nickelgewand.

Dazu kommt das hier: Typisch Asus. Du nimmst das Teil aus der Packung, gehst mit etwas Vorwissen an die Sache ran und kannst out-of-the-box direkt mal sowas hinlegen.  Sieht so aus, als hätte das Rampage III Extreme deutlich mehr Potential als der Vorgänger. Stay tuned.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
(Lukü, 1,35V QPI, 110MHz PCIe, 1,15V IOH und QPI Slowmode (noch..))
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Shiroco (16. April 2010)

mich würde interessieren ob die backplate noch leuchtet und ob der LCD Poster jetzt dabei ist oder nicht ^^ UND wann es endlich bei den online shops verfügbar ist! xDD


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2010)

Shiroco schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren ob die backplate noch leuchtet und ob der LCD Poster jetzt dabei ist oder nicht ^^ UND wann es endlich bei den online shops verfügbar ist! xDD


1.) Die Backplate soll leuchten?  Du meinst wohl das IO-Shield. Nein tut es nicht mehr.
2.) LCD-Poster ist nicht dabei. Dafür gibt es ROG-Connect was deutlich besser ist, aber einen zusätzlichen PC benötigt. Ich vermisse ihn ein klein wenig...
3.) Das kann ich dir nicht sagen  Denke die kommende Woche wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## nv!d!a (16. April 2010)

Kann man den alten LCD poster evtl irgendwie ans board klemmen? Fänd ich übelst praktisch


----------



## Shiroco (16. April 2010)

yo meinte das IO shield ^^ ......schade schade fand ich beim R2E doch schon recht stylisch


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. April 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße es morgen an  Gibt es  irgendetwas was Euch brennend heiß interessiert und nicht bis zum  offiziellen Test warten kann?



Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Fragen.
1. Leuchten die Start und Reset Buttons (die auf dem Board), so ählich wie beim MIIF? 
2. Kann man wieder einen Fusionblock einsetzten und was für ein Lochabstand ist dort vorhanden wenn es funktionieren sollte?


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2010)

nv!d!a schrieb:


> Kann man den alten LCD poster evtl irgendwie ans board klemmen? Fänd ich übelst praktisch


Leider nein. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Stecker untergekommen 


JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Fragen.
> 1. Leuchten die Start und Reset Buttons (die auf dem Board), so ählich wie beim MIIF?
> 2. Kann man wieder einen Fusionblock einsetzten und was für ein Lochabstand ist dort vorhanden wenn es funktionieren sollte?


1.) Na klar. Sind exakt die selben Buttons.
2.) kann man. Lochabstand kann ich die Tage mal messen, komme gerade nicht geschickt dran.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (16. April 2010)

wie lang war das board den insgesamt?
muss ja wissen ob es in das coolermaster scout auch reinpasst


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2010)

Das steht doch hier schon im Sammelthread... Bischen anstrengen und du kannst dir die Frage so selbst beantworten .


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, gibts schon was über das hier?

ASUS OC Station (90-C1BMD0-00EAY0MZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2010)

schickes teil


----------



## --RiG-- (18. April 2010)

die oc-station von asus is schon en bisschen älter

is halt en ganz schön anzuschauendes "spielzeug", bringt aba eigentlich nix
vor allem nicht mit nem R3E, welches man ja bekanntlich mit dem laptop ocen kann....da is die station echt nutzlos

RiG


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2010)

Ich denke ich warte bis zum X68 Chip, der ja noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll (es war von Sommer die Rede, aber verzögert sich wohl doch etwas), bis ich mir dann halt nen Mobo in der Richtung hole. Wenns ein R4E geben wird mit X68, immer her damit  Der Chip wird dann native USB3.0 und SATA3 Unterstützung bieten, mehr Lanes an Grakas verteilen und evtl. schon PCI-E 3.0 unterstützen... Bin jedenfalls gespannt 

Dann nen schönen i7 970 mit 3x3.33 nur ohne freien Multi, aber dafür auch zum halben Preis, draufhauen und die Sache ist geregelt


----------



## SoF (21. April 2010)

Hab nach einigen Tagen Arbeit endlich mein Review übers Rampage III Extreme fertiggestellt, welches ihr hier nachlesen könnt.
Leider konnte ich weder USB 3.0 noch SATA 6 GB testen, da mir passendes Zubehör fehlte  Aber in Sachen Overclocking hab ich dem Board richtig auf den Zahn gefühlt


----------



## Wolff1975 (21. April 2010)

Habt ihr schon etwas zum release gehört??? mir brennt das unter den Nägeln weil ich schon alles zum Umbau parat habe einschließlich eines 980x...

Habe mir das Board bereits vorbestellt  ... Ungeduld ist gar kein Ausdruck 

Das einzige was mir fehlt ist der LCD Poster des Rampage 2...  durch die Statusmeldung konnte man schnell Fehler erkennen... Bekommt man eigentlich über die OC-Station (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...uer-ROG-Mainboards-vor/Overclocking-CPU/News/) eine Boot Krontroll Meldung wie beim LCD Poster ?


----------



## Shiroco (21. April 2010)

sehr netter test

ich möchte es auch endlich haben!!!!


----------



## McZonk (25. April 2010)

Here we go: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-review-asus-rampage-iii-extreme-im-test.html


----------



## --RiG-- (25. April 2010)

ohhhhhhh mann

es schein fast so als sei durch das ganze warten alles eingefroren
hat überhaupt nochmal einer was zum thema release gehört....ich will meins endlich haben

belebt mal wenigstens das forum hier wieder damit man mal beim ganzen warten zwischendurch was lesen kann


----------



## McZonk (25. April 2010)

Ich frag morgen nochmal nach. Aber wie du siehst, waren auch meine Prophezeiungen bisher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei .


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

--RiG-- schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh mann
> 
> es schein fast so als sei durch das ganze warten alles eingefroren
> hat überhaupt nochmal einer was zum thema release gehört....ich will meins endlich haben
> ...



Angeblich ende April / Anfang Mai. 


MFG


----------



## --RiG-- (25. April 2010)

jo das wär ja dann in der nächsten woche...vllt  

es hieß auch schon mal 14.04 dann mal 22.04 jetzt sagt ein händler in der liste von geizhals es sei der 03.05...wird das jetzt so ne aktion wie mit SC2

aba es is doch aufmunternd das man nich der einzige ist der tag für tag nach nem aktuelleren releasedate sucht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. April 2010)

Solang es nicht so geht wie beim Enermax Modu87+ 800 Watt Ende Februar bestellt, bis jetzt noch nicht da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch kein Händler in De der es auf Lager hat. 
Zum RIIIE mein Händler sagt Anfang bis Mitte Mai.


----------



## --RiG-- (26. April 2010)

ich hoffe das es nicht so lange dauert

der 01.05 +- 5 tage sagen meine kühnsten träume und ja ich glaube an meine träume 

wir werdens ja sehen...ich bestell eh, egal wies aussieht, diesen mittwoch oder donnerstag....hoffentlich muss ich nicht zu lange warten


----------



## Wolff1975 (26. April 2010)

In Kanada schon verfügbar die Deutschen müssen mal wider warten ... 

Extreme PC Shop Kanada


----------



## McZonk (26. April 2010)

Zurück lehnen und Ruhe bewahren, oder schon bestellen .

Aktuelles "AOCM"-Bios (531 offiziell) kommt wohl die kommenden Tage auf die Asus-Seite. Bis dato hier zu beziehen:
RampageIII-Extreme-ASUS-0531.zip

DL-Link stammt direkt von Chris von Asus.


----------



## Wolff1975 (26. April 2010)

na bestellt is nur sterbe ich vor Ungeduld

sind eigentlich 12GB mit Ramtakt 2000 und BLCK 200 möglich ? Laut deines Tests könnte es ja möglich sein oder ?


----------



## McZonk (26. April 2010)

Kommt darauf an wie arg die CPU einen Uncore von 4 GHz mag  Die 4GHz sind mit _den meisten_ (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel) i7-920/930 ja eh nicht mit praxistauglichen Spannungen erreichbar. Ich denke das muss man von CPU zu CPU entscheiden. Das Board hat sicherlich die Voraussetzungen, trägt aber nur einen sehr geringen Teil dazu bei. 

BTW: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Wolff1975 (27. April 2010)

Danke  bin schon etwas länger da nur halt als lurker 

Ich wollte eigentlich das Mainboard mit meinem 980x befeuern und 12GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHZ.

Dazu Habe ich mir den Danamics LMX Superleggera zur kühlung besorgt... 

meinst du mein Plan könnte funktionieren ?
*
*


----------



## --RiG-- (27. April 2010)

ich stell mal nochmal kurz die frage - beim letzten mal scheint jeder sie überlesen zu haben 

das board hat ja 2x 8pin cpu-saft zufuhr....leider  besitze weder kenne ich ein NT das 2x 8pin cpu lanes hat
meins hat 1x4pin und 1x8pin....kann ich die einfach kombinieren?
odaaaa kann ich sogar hingehen und nen 8pin gpu stecker nehmen....davon hab ich noch en paar (sry das ich nicht selbst nach gucke ob der 8pin gpu an den cpu stecker auf meinem mobo passt, hab aba kein bock den pc aufzumachen


----------



## McZonk (27. April 2010)

Du nimmst einfach nur _einen_ 8Pin und fertig  Das langt für deine Bedürfnisse eh zichfach. Die zwei Stecker sind da nur drauf, wenn man mal über 5 GHz mit SubZero geht...


----------



## --RiG-- (27. April 2010)

ich denk auch das ich die 300 watt nicht ganz erreichen werde  NIEMALS !!!

das war mir kla, wollte nur mal interessehalber wissen ob ich theoretisch auch 8+4pin benutzen kann
ich probiers auf jeden fall aus obs mit dem zusätzlichen 4pin stabiler läuft beim übertakten

danke trotzdem


----------



## Zukeeny (28. April 2010)

@rig:
das BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro8 1200W wäre zb. ein nt, welches deine "träumereien" (2x8pin connector) erfüllen würde - es gibt natürlich noch mehr nt's 
sogar an die zusätzliche stromversorgung der pcie slots wurde bei diesem nt mit einem extra dafür vorgesehenen "mb-connector" gedacht.. die kannst du natürlich aber auch mit ganz normalen 4pin-molex versorgen 

@wolff1975:
in meinen augen ist der superleggera eine fehlinvestition.
wie hast du denn vor 12gb dominators gt 2000mhz neben ihm auf diesem mobo zu verbauen - das ding ist total klumpig, passen da die rambausteine überhaupt noch unter die kühllamellen?
außerdem soll man laut reviews die pumpe hören können und seinen preis ist er nicht wert, wenn man die gleiche kühlleistung beim megahalems für (VIEL) weniger geld bekommt.. (laut reviews)

achso, es wird erst recht nicht passen, wenn du auch noch vorgehabt haben solltest die kühleinheit des corsair-rams zu installieren ^^


----------



## --RiG-- (29. April 2010)

ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

2 von den händlern (nicht grade 2 von den großen) sagen es würde noch 3-4 wochen dauern......biiiiitte nicht

McZonk: has du mal bei deinen connections nachgehackt und denen en genaueren termin entlocken können


----------



## Wolff1975 (29. April 2010)

@Zukeeny :

Nun ich habe mir da schon etwas ausgedacht wird etwas eng aber sollte passen ... Ich mach dann ein paar Bilder...
Ansonsten kann ich immer noch den megahalems nehmen darauf kommt es nun wirklich nicht mehr an aber das wäre ja nur eine Notlösung...

Vielleicht ist dann der Zeitpunkt gekommen auf eine Wasserkühlung um zu satteln  jedoch halte ich das nicht gerade für eine tolle Lösung...

Was denkst du über das H50 von Corsair ? 

Allein Wichtig ist das das Mainboard endlich verfügbar wird damit ich anfangen kann...


----------



## Zukeeny (2. Mai 2010)

es kommt ganz darauf an, was du mit deinem system vorhast.. wenn es keine wasser-/ln2-kühlung wird, kannst du rekordverdächtige übertaktungsversuche vergessen.

laut reviews kannst du einen 980x mittels luftkühlung locker auf 4ghz+ takten, auch wenn bei den ersten tests wohl ausgewählte produkte zur verfügung gestellt worden sind, müsste es auch mit einem "normalen" 980x möglich sein 

bei den meisten, wenn nicht bei allen luftkühlern der extraklasse, entstehen höchstwahrscheinlich bei vollbesetzung der rambänke platzprobleme, da sie sehr nahe am cpu-sockel platziert sind.
um solchen problemen aus dem weg zu gehen sehe ich den corsair h50 als sehr gute alternativlösung an - keine probleme mit hohen ramkühlern wie die eines corsair dominator 2000mhz kits.
desweiteren liefert er im vergleich zu luftkühlern eines kalibers wie des megahalems, nh-d14 usw. sehr gute messwerte bei niedrigen rpm der lüfter (push-pull-prinzip)..

in einigen tests ist zwar auch hier von einem leichten brummen der pumpe die rede, jedoch würde er mit einem preis von 60-70€, den nicht vorhandenen platzproblemen rund um den sockel und den sehr guten messwerten bei niedrigen rpm der lüfter im push-pull-prinzip (!) weit oben auf meiner favoritenliste stehen.


----------



## --RiG-- (4. Mai 2010)

ICH WILL ES !!! 

kann doch nicht sein das wirklich keiner auch nur die spur von nem plan hat wann das dingen endlich rauskommt  
und dazu kommt das mache händler dann noch sowas wie "voraussichtlich in 3-4 wochen lieferbar" sagen...da sollen die mich lieber anlügen und mir hoffnung machen

wenn es einen menschen gibt der weis wann es soweit ist....kläre uns auf


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2010)

von gestern:


> Hab heute morgen kurz mit dem PM gesprochen. Gab wohl noch ein paar  Nachwehen wegen des Vulkanascheproblems. Aber gegen Ende der Woche  sollte wieder Ware bei den Distris verfügbar sein. Das heißt das die  Händler nächste Woche Boards bekommen sollten.


Quelle: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - ASUS Rampage III Extreme - Erscheinungstermin?


----------



## --RiG-- (4. Mai 2010)

oh wie geil wenn du recht behälst geb ich der (virtuell) einen aus


----------



## Wolff1975 (4. Mai 2010)

So jetzt hab ich alles daheim und kann endlich loslegen mit dem geringfügigen umbau 

Ich hoffe das es glatt gehen wird wünscht mir Glück ! 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag0136dhkk.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag0137hdiz.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag0137hdiz.jpg


----------



## --RiG-- (4. Mai 2010)

alter schwede
das is ja der wahnsinn...bei den teilen geh ich mal schwer davon aus das das die dominator gt 2000 sind oda???
und direkt zwei gtx480 ich bekomm die kinnlade nicht mehr hoch
ich hab mir die dominator nur 1mal bestellt und anstelle von dem i7 x980 nen i7 930

alter jetzt bin ich neidisch (sry das ich alter sag aba mein verstand fährt bei dem anblick ne stufe runter )


----------



## enjoy (4. Mai 2010)

Der Prozessor is der absolute overkill. Wär mir das geld nicht wert...aber ansonsten nice ;D
Die Grafikkarten + Cpu schon 2000 euro


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Mai 2010)

@Wolff1975
Sieht aus als hätte a jemand was verdammt großes vor.
Aber echt geiles System


----------



## --RiG-- (4. Mai 2010)

is echt so....
die teile sind schon ganz schön geil, um ehrlich zu sein hast du da grade den pc meiner träume....ich hätte nur andere gtx480 geholt
aba so ne konfig würde meine rahmen einfach in stücke reißen


----------



## enjoy (4. Mai 2010)

naja bis auf den cpu sieht meine config eigentlich genauso aus...nur 2x  gtx 480 von gainward ;D
Warte auch nur noch aufs board
Würd mich mal interessieren wo er bestellt hat, weil er´s schon hat und ich nicht ;D
Die Warterei wird echt langsam zum Brechmittel...zuerst darfste ewig auf die Grafikkarten warten
und dann warteste nochmal ne ewigkeit auf das Drecksmainboard


----------



## Shiroco (4. Mai 2010)

würde mich aber auch ganz stark interessieren ^^

warte auf mein board leider immernoch


----------



## steipilz (5. Mai 2010)

Hab mir das Mainboard und ein paar andere Komponenten eben gekauft bei digitec.ch und dort steht nun dass der Liefertermin ca. am 04.05.2010 sei. 
Leider muss ich aber länger auf meine RAM warten


----------



## Shiroco (7. Mai 2010)

bei einigen shops is es lieferbar aber bei preisen wo man sich nur an den kopf fassen kann Oo

ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Shiroco (7. Mai 2010)

*UPDATE*

mittlerweile haben 2 Shops Lagernd und für einen recht günstigen Preis.
Mindfactory hat es mittlerweile auch!

also leute bestellen bevor sie wieder weg sind 


*UPDATE2:
*das wars schonwieder.....compuland, vibuonline un mindfactory sind ausverkauft.
haben jetzt nur noch vereinzelt sehr teure shops lagernd

*UPDATE3:
*gestern bestellt heute da! DICKES Thx an *compuland.de* für diesen Support!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osshead (8. Mai 2010)

hey leute,
ich verfolge diesen blog jetzt schon seit einem monat jeden tag. leider gehöre ich auch noch zu denjenigen, die auf das board warten.

ich habe es am 14.4. bei alternate für 324€ bestellt und habe gestern mit ihnen telefoniert. zuerst kamen wohl nur 10 boards und die sind raus an die, die zuerst bestellt und bezahlt haben. eine neue bestellung ist raus und die lieferung soll voraussichtlich, wenn nicht mal wieder ein vulkan ausbricht, am freitag, den 14.5. eintreffen. das heisst, ca. 17./18. mai könnte das board ausgeliefert werden.

eigentlich ganz schön traurig, dass man heutzutage noch solche lieferzeiten hat. fühlt sich an wie früher in der ddr. 

glückwunsch an dich shiroco. genau so muss das eigentlich sein. bestellen, schlafen (oder auch nicht vor vorfreude) und paket annehmen. 
viel spass beim basteln an diejenigen, die es schon haben. stellt doch mal ein paar weitere bilder von euren systemen rein, um die wartezeit zu überbrücken...!

out


----------



## Shiroco (8. Mai 2010)

hm....ich hatte es auch bei alternate vorbestellt, aber als ich da gestern angefragt habe bekam ich nur " sie wissen nicht wann es kommen soll "
naja un compuland hatte noch 5stück sofort lieferbar un da sie bei geizhals ne recht gute bewertung hatten und es 322euro gekostet hat habe ich sofort zugeschlagen ^^

einbau wird wohl nochn bischen dauern, in meiner signatur is mein aktuelles tagebuch


----------



## --RiG-- (8. Mai 2010)

aba das ist doch wirklich ein armutszeugnis das es denen in der heutigen zeit nicht möglich ist die ware anders an den konsumenten zu bringen als mit dem flugzeug.....
als der vulkan das letzte mal asche gespuckt hat, hat er das 30 jahre lang gemacht (hab ich gehört^^)....soll das heißen das ich jetzt 30 jahre auf mein board warten soll

also das find ich echt nicht stark von denen (ist ja nicht nur asus)
wenn das board nich am 17/18. hier ist fang ich an zu heulen....eig würd ich ja jetzt schon heulen aba der gedanke an das lange wochenende das vor uns liegt bringt mich auf andere gedanken


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2010)

Brauch man die 12 Pin Anschlüsse wirklich alle ? 
Welches NT hat den überhaupt 12 oder stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch ?


----------



## Zukeeny (9. Mai 2010)

wo sind da denn bitte 12pin anschlüsse? ^^

das board besitzt einen atx-24pin, 2x8pin und 2x4pin(-molex für vollbesetzung der pciex16 slots und extreme oc) anschlüsse..
wenn du nicht gerade mit ln2 kühlst und versuchst neue rekorde beim ocen und benchen aufzustellen, dann kannst du all die zusätzlichen anschlüsse außerachtlassen und wie bei jedem anderen board einfach den atx-24pin- und einen 8pin(bzw. 2x4pin)-anschluss besetzen.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2010)

Zukeeny schrieb:


> 2x8pin und 2x4pin(-molex für vollbesetzung der pciex16 slots und extreme oc) anschlüsse..



Das meine ich


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Mai 2010)

Hey ich habe mal ne frage

ich habe an meinem frontpanel ( coolermaster scout storm) 4 usb anschlüsse 
und somit 2 kabel mit der bezeichnung usb! (ich glaube 8+1)
wie bekomme ich die angeschlossen?
auf dem board habe ich nur ein so ein anschluss und wenn ich nur ein reinstecke gehen 2 von 4 usb anschlüsse


----------



## Wolff1975 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi ich wollte mich kurz melden hab etwas erfolg gehabt ist der hammer sag ich euch ...
Danke fürs Daumendrücken hat geholfen !!! 

nun ich leide noch unter termik Problemen die ich jedoch mit dem Scythe Slip Strem 1900 U/min lösen konnte :p theoretisch sind so 4.2 GHZ drin  aber in Voraussicht auf den Sommer bin ich auf 4 GHZ gegangen, und denke ernsthaft über Wasser nach (und das für einen Wasserkühlungs verweigerer  )...

nun Bestellt habe ich bei Alternate guter laden, die jungs strengen sich echt an wenn man ihnen vertrauen und eine Vorbestellung schenkt nur zu empfehlen ! 

Ein sehr gutes Mainboard Gratulation Asus ! 

habe bilder vom Umbau gemacht und werde wohl einen Bericht erstellen stay tuned...


P36497 3DMarks
ORB - Compare

Ich denke in Zeiten von Direct X 11 ist zur zeit Uniengine Heaven 2.0 das maß oder ?

Bild: uniengieneheavensd8a.jpg - abload.de
http://www.abload.de/thumb/uniengieneheavensd8a.jpg


----------



## osshead (9. Mai 2010)

@wolff1975
das sind beachtliche punktzahlen, die du da aufweisen kannst. gratuliere. 
was mich dazu noch interessieren würde, ist der komplettverbrauch an strom. häng doch mal ein messgerät ran. idle und vollast am nt gemessen. 

am wievielten hast du das board denn bei alternate bestellt?


----------



## Wolff1975 (14. Mai 2010)

Bios 0601 ist wohl draußen...

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - ***Asus Rampage III Extreme Owners Thread***


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Mai 2010)

Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mal ne frage
> 
> ich habe an meinem frontpanel ( coolermaster scout storm) 4 usb anschlüsse
> und somit 2 kabel mit der bezeichnung usb! (ich glaube 8+1)
> ...



Mit einem internen USB Hub von NZXT geht das. Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » NZXT IU01 interner USB-Hub
Ich muss auch auf diese Methode zurückgreifen da ich sonst mein Aquaero nicht anschließen kann.


----------



## --RiG-- (16. Mai 2010)

wenn ich das teil nicht bis samstag hab sterb ich vor warterei  

überall findet man die reviews von iwelchen glückspilzen dies schon haben und ich und tasend andere müssen WEGEN NA ASCHEWOLKE  wochen lang warten und die nächste "geplante" maschiene aus nordamerika soll am 20. hier sein
als gäbs nix als flugzeuge... also leute am samstag oda nie 

und versucht nicht mich aufzuhalten


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Mai 2010)

--RiG-- schrieb:


> wenn ich das teil nicht bis samstag hab sterb ich vor warterei



Mir gehts genauso, nur Hoh.de hat mir den 31.5 als Liefertermin geben.

Das geht ja fast schon wie bei Enermax, das Modu87+ 800 Watt ist nirgends in DE auf Lager und das seit fast 2 1/2 Monaten.


----------



## --RiG-- (17. Mai 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso, nur Hoh.de hat mir den 31.5 als Liefertermin geben.



ich wolte auch hoh.de bestellen aba als ich vor 1 1/2 monaten bestellt hab gabs das da noch nicht..vllt ja sogar zum glück


----------



## Ben das Ding (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kommilitonen 

Morgen ist es soweit!!

Alles scho´da:
2 x Asus EAH5970
Lian Li A77 (sehr sehr gut verarbeitet) 
1000 Watt DarkPower
980 x (1x))
6 GB Tripple G.Skill 16000

Bis auf das RIII.

Ist wohl schon in der Post. 
Dank an PcTweaker  und dem User , der mir den Tipp gab.

Wieso ist das Ding so schwer zu bekommen?


----------



## Ben das Ding (18. Mai 2010)

na gut.

Der (DH... ) lässt einen Info- Schein im Briefkasten dass er morgen noch mal kommt; so um vormittag rum.. 

Schwede!! Manche müssen für so ein Teil arbeiten gehen und sind einfach nicht da .....

Soll ich etwa blau machen? 

Wieso bringt der Kerl es nicht zur Post?!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## XE85 (20. Mai 2010)

Es soll ja jetzt ein upgradekit mit 2 nf 200 drauf geben damit nv 4 Karten im SLI erlaubt - eine meiner Meinung nach ziemlich blöde Lösung da die Karte wahrscheinl an die 100€ kosten wird.

@Quelle: Hardwareluxx - ASUS ermöglicht 4-Way-SLI auf dem Rampage III Extreme per Zusatzplatine ROG Xpander

mfg


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2010)

Naja, wer sich vier High-End-Karten leisten kann, wird die 100 Eur doch wohl auch noch verkraften können. Zudem wird das Board beim Benutzen von weniger Karten nicht so warm. Ich finde die Lösung so sehr gut und perfekt auf Bencher zugeschnitten.


----------



## Zukeeny (20. Mai 2010)

wieso sollte es eine "blöde lösung" sein?..

wären die beiden nf200-chips schon vorher auf dem mobo verbaut, dann hättest du die 100€ mehrpreis auch bezahlen dürfen - siehe evga sli classified, evga 4xsli classified und gigabyte ud9.
die lösung von asus ist sehr kundenorientiert, da fast niemand ein sli gespann aus vier grafikkarten betreibt, da sich die mehrkosten nicht lohnen.
lediglich zum benchen und zur rekordjagd findet ein solches gespann zu meist verwendung und hierzu kann man sich dann das extra-board zulegen, und muss nicht jeden käufer UNNÖTIG zum aufpreis "zwingen"!

außerdem verbrauchen die beiden chips nochmal einiges an strom, was dementsprechend wieder in abwärme resultiert - ergo finde ich es eine smarte lösung von asus.

wer unbedingt ein slix4 gespann betreiben möchte kann sich das zusatz-board anschaffen, wer es nicht benötigt muss nicht umsonst draufzahlen!


----------



## XE85 (20. Mai 2010)

Zukeeny schrieb:


> wieso sollte es eine "blöde lösung" sein?..



1. mit dieser Karte passt das Mobo(bzw die Grakas) nicht mehr in ein Gehäuse
2. ist ein Lüfter drauf
3. es passen keine anderen Karten mehr weil die Slots verdeckt sind
4. hat ASUS diese Karte ja eigentlich nur gebaut weil nvidia 4-way SLI ohne einen NF200 - also mit 4x 8x anbindung - nicht erlaubt

bei EVGA sind es halt 2 verschiedene Boards - einaml das 762 mit 2 nF200 - wer das nicht braucht kauft sich das 760


mfg


----------



## --RiG-- (20. Mai 2010)

wow das ist ja mal DIE IDEE 

da hat jeder (mehr oder weniger) normale nutzer die möglichkeit ein highend board zu kaufen auch wenn er nicht gleich 4-way SLI drauf klatschen möchte und falls doch kann er einfach die 100€ die die anderen boards (BTW das Gigabyte is ja mal sowas von schwul  ) mehr kosten einfach auch drauf legen und er hat das zweit fetteste board auf der welt....dafür hätte asus einen preis verdient

das is einfach sehr fair 



P.S. meiner meinung nach is das EVGA SR2 das fetteste auf der welt


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 1. mit dieser Karte passt das Mobo(bzw die Grakas) nicht mehr in ein Gehäuse
> 2. ist ein Lüfter drauf
> 3. es passen keine anderen Karten mehr weil die Slots verdeckt sind



Du widersprichst dir selbst, XE85. Hier stempelst du 4-Way-SLi als reine Lösung für Bencher ab und jetzt willst du das Board damit ins Gehäuse packen oder sprichst die Lautstärke an? 

Das Ganze ist eine sehr sinnvolle Lösung für Bencher und mehr auch nicht. Die Platine zielt gewiss nicht auf Enthusiasten ab, die sich vier Karten in ein Gehäuse schnallen wollen .


----------



## Ben das Ding (20. Mai 2010)

Reichen denn 2 x 5970 nicht? 


Schreck!! Wo sind die Dinger....??? Bin zu müde zum finishen.


Aber Tipps sind willkommen.


----------



## Zukeeny (21. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 1. mit dieser Karte passt das Mobo(bzw die Grakas) nicht mehr in ein Gehäuse
> 2. ist ein Lüfter drauf
> 3. es passen keine anderen Karten mehr weil die Slots verdeckt sind
> 4. hat ASUS diese Karte ja eigentlich nur gebaut weil nvidia 4-way SLI ohne einen NF200 - also mit 4x 8x anbindung - nicht erlaubt




wie es mr. zonk schon erwähnt und sowohl verlinkt hat, sind deine argumente haltlos und du widersprichst dir.

1. es ist aller vorraussicht nach nicht zu einem solchen zwecke konzipiert worden - die zielgruppe benötigt dies nicht! es lässt sich "im freien raum" besser und bequemer benchen!

2. der lüfter ist wahrscheinlich deshalb dort "vormontiert", da sich dieses zusatz-board nicht an den ottonormalverbraucher und wohl auch an keine enthusiasten richtet - denen die lautstärke im übrigen auch relativ egal sein sollte, wenn man sich so einige kommentare und aussagen diesbezüglich im forum durchliest (sprich: gtx480 etc.) - sondern an bencher!
und da bei vier verbauten grafikkarten nicht viel platz für eine ausreichende kühlalternative vorhanden sein wird, hat ASUS dort einen lüfter verbaut, um dem BENCHER eine geeignete kühlung zu bieten - dem die lautstärke am wenigsten etwas ausmacht.

3. selbst ohne dieses zusatz-board wären bei vier verbauten karten sowieso  keine weiteren slots mehr verfügbar!

4. richtig, deshalb hat asus dieses zusatz-board entwickelt, um 4way sli unterstützen zu können und gerade deshalb ist es auch ein zusatz-board, da niemand außgenommen der bencher zwei nf200-chips benötigt!
das board wäre mit zwei nf200-chips teurer, wärmer, und für alle "normalen" anwender die erkennen, dass der mehrpreis vierer grafikkarten nicht in relation zur dargebotenen leistung steht (abgesehen von der zusätzlichen abwärme, stromverbrauchs etc.), wären diese beiden chips total überflüssig!

ergo zielt dieses zusatz-board auf die zielgruppe "bencher" ab, der deine aufgeführten "argumente" völlig am allerwertesten vorbeigehen bzw. überhaupt nicht zutreffen würden.

achso, sollte ein privatanwender wirklich so dumm sein und sich vier grafikkarten zum spielen holen, um sie dann in einem 4way sli gespann laufen zu lassen, dem traue ich auch zu dieses zusatz-board zu kaufen, mit dem gedanken es in ein htpc-gehäuse zu verbauen! ^^

mit zwei gtx480 kannst du jedes spiel spielen und bis du aufstocken müsstest, wird es neue, bessere generationen geben und vor allem neue chipsätze die mehr lanes zur verfügung stellen, wie es bei dem neuen x68 schon angekündigt wird....
weshalb "beschwerst" du dich also über dieses zusatz-board, zumal es in seinem sinn und zweck genau auf seine ziegruppe zugeschnitten ist und alle weiteren käufer, sowie enthusiasten nicht mit unnötigen mehrkosten beim erwerb des mainboards "bestraft"?


----------



## XE85 (21. Mai 2010)

Ihr überseht 2 Dinge:

1. habe ich geschrieben das es 





XE85 schrieb:


> ... eine *meiner* Meinung ...


 schlechte Lösung ist - und Meinungfreiheit herscht ja wohl auch in einem Forum - auch wenn diese manch anderem nicht in den Kram passt

2. gibt es für PCIe Slots nich nur Grafikkarten - möchte ich 2Grakas + SK + zB. RaidC. betreiben muss ich beim ASUS Board schon eine Graka auf 8x beschneiden oder eben diese Zusatzkarte kaufen 

mfg


----------



## Zukeeny (21. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 3. es passen keine anderen Karten mehr weil die  Slots verdeckt sind
> 4. hat ASUS diese Karte ja eigentlich nur gebaut weil nvidia 4-way SLI  ohne einen NF200 - also mit 4x 8x anbindung - nicht erlaubt



obenstehendes  hast du zuvor geschrieben und daraus konnte man nicht unbedingt oder  garnicht entnehmen, dass du raidcontroller o.ä. meinst, sondern dich auf  vier grafikkarten (2slot) beziehst, zumal du bei verwendung der  zusatzkarte vier pcie slots zur verfügung hast in denen deine zwei  aufegführten grakas, raidc. und eine sonstige karte (außgenommen PCI)  hineinpassen und das tuen sie auch ohne die sli-zusatzkarte, wohlgemerkt  jeweils mit einer 8lane anbindung (zusätzlich noch PCI und pciex4  verwendbar) - jedoch hast du dich hier nicht auf deine vorangegangenen  posts bezogen, sondern hast den punkt einfach in den "raum"/"runde"  geworfen, völlig aus dem kontext der diskussion gerissen.
- hier  führe ich nun wieder das argument auf, dass die sli-zusatzkarte auf die  zielgruppe "bencher" abzielt, was das layout der karte beschreibt.
folglich  sind deine aufgeführten punkte nicht zutreffend, da sie (die karte)  nicht für solche zwecke konzipiert wurde.
wer nur zwei grakas  betreibt bennötigt diese zusatzkarte nicht und die meisten raidc. die  man sich leisten könnte oder für den jeweiligen verwendungszweck im  privatbereich angemessen sind laufen über pciex4 - dieser slot wäre bei  zwei grakas noch verfügbar.
wer mehr verbauen und seine grakas mit  16lane anbindung laufen lassen möchte, der muss sich wohl oder übel für  ein anderes mainboard entscheiden, da aus den specs. einwandfrei die zur  verfügungstehenden lane-szenarien aufgeführt und erkennbar sind.

(vor-  und nachteile zweier nf200-chips kann man in anderen threads  nachlesen.. und werden von mir nicht extra aufgeführt, da es eine  endlose diskussion ergeben und den blick auf das wesentliche/produkt  (momentan: zusatzkarte) hier im thread trüben würde)

du kannst  deine meinung ruhig vertreten, doch ich, der bezüglich des produktes,  dessen sinn und zweck gerade diskutiert wird, eine andere meinung  vertritt versucht einfach deine aufgeführten argumente zu entkräften und  meine ansichten dabei zu erklären.
es herrscht meinungsfreiheit,  doch kann ich nur versuchen deine ansichten zu verstehen und falls mir  dies nicht gelingt, versuche ich dementsprechend zu erklären wieso ich  es nicht kann und worin die aufgeführte argumente deinerseits haltlos  sind, um meine meinung/argumente widerum zu bekräftigen und zu stützen.

wieso  verleihst du dir nun eine "opferrolle", denn du musst dir doch im  klaren sein, dass sich "meinungsfreiheit" nicht nur auf dich, sondern  auch auf alle anderen nutzer des forums bezieht.

ich möchte dir  nichts aufzwingen, was im übrigen auch nicht in meiner "macht" liegt -  du kannst jederzeit versuchen meine argumente zu entkräften und damit,  und anhand guter einwände/erklärungen versuchen mich für deine meinung  zu überzeugen.
doch fällt mir dies ziemlich schwer, da du deine  position laufend wechselst und aus dem kontext gerissene  argumente/beispiele aufführst.

vor- und nachteile der zusatzkarte  kann man viel leichter abwägen und bewerten, wenn man sich in erster  linie auf die zielgruppe dieses produktes einigt - meiner meinung nach  ist es die zielgruppe "bencher", was ich am layout der zusatzkarte und  den bedürfnissen (kein 4way-sli zu betreiben) des privatanwenders  ausmache. sollte jener privatanwender doch gerne alle verfügbaren  pciex16 slots auch mit vollen 16lanes angebunden haben, so hat er sich  beim r3e für einen fehlkauf entschieden, da die specs. der pcie slots  nachzulesen sind.
welche zielgruppe ist es deiner meinung nach, xe58?


----------



## Ben das Ding (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen wofür die zwei Steckplätze in der Markierung sind?

Kann man da einen USB anschließen?

Hab im Manual sowie Online nix gefunden.

Hat das Board echt nur einen USB Port auf der Platine?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zwei USB Kabel anzuschließen?

Danke


----------



## McZonk (21. Mai 2010)

Sollten Diagnoseschnittstellen sein, die Asus bei defekten Boards abfragt.

Afaik hast du intern wirklich nur einen USB-Hub, der zwei Anschlüsse zusätzlich ermöglicht.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Mai 2010)

> der zwei Anschlüsse zusätzlich ermöglicht



Was meinst du damit ? Gibt es einen Aufsatzt der es erlaubt 2 Kabel dort einzustecken ?


----------



## McZonk (21. Mai 2010)

Ein (ich nenne es mal) Hub sind immer zwei Anschlüsse. Obere Reihe ein Anschluss, untere Reihe ein Anschluss. Schau dir doch mal eine USB-Verkabelung an deinem Gehäuse genau an.

EDIT - Hier ein USB 7 und USB 8:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben das Ding (21. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis...

Wer braucht schon wirklich 4 USB Ports.

Is aber doch irgendwie komisch bei dem Preisch!!!

Ich weiß nicht wohin mit den ganzen Temperatur Fühlern...

Hab im Tower auch 3 Stück sind jetzt 6.

Kann man die bedenkenlos auf den CPU Kühler kleben? Einen hab ich aufs Netzteil geklebt mit Tesa. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Befestigung.

Noch ma´dank im Vorraus.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Mai 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ? Gibt es einen Aufsatzt der es erlaubt 2 Kabel dort einzustecken ?



Nein aber es gibt einen internen USB Hub von z.B.  NZXT NZXT IU01 interner USB-Hub - A-C-Shop der ermöglicht dir weitere USB Geräte bzw. Anschlüsse zuhaben.

Ich brauch selber so einen Weil mein ich würde Gerne beide Front USBs und mein Aquaero nutzen.


Mein Rampage III Extereme ist heut gekommen. Das Bios ist schon mal sehr gut und übersichtlich. Ich bin grad bei den Stabilitäts Tests unter Luftkühlung mit dem Intel Boxed. 
Morgen kommt der Core i7 930 unter Wasser..

PS: Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit der Batch 3001A479.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Mai 2010)

@ Alle Rampage III Extreme Besitzer ist das normal, dass die QPi so Stark undervoltet (0,5 Volt)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten:
Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Board, es mag nicht zuviel QPI Spannung, eine Stufe höher und schon gibts Bluescreens beim Primen.


----------



## koni2222 (24. Mai 2010)

wie steht dein "QPI LLC" Jumper ?  klick


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Mai 2010)

Von dem Hab ich noch nix gewusst, also wird der noch auf Standard sein.
Ich hätt mich besser einlesen sollen. Ich werd ihn dann aus Probieren, wenn mein 3,8 Ghz Prime95 Run über ne Stunde Stabil ist.


----------



## Maaarc (24. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 1. mit dieser Karte passt das Mobo(bzw die Grakas) nicht mehr in ein Gehäuse
> 2. ist ein Lüfter drauf
> 3. es passen keine anderen Karten mehr weil die Slots verdeckt sind
> 4. hat ASUS diese Karte ja eigentlich nur gebaut weil nvidia 4-way SLI ohne einen NF200 - also mit 4x 8x anbindung - nicht erlaubt
> ...



Es gibt ja jetzt das Asus Rampage III Extreme per Daughter-Board mit 4-Wege-SLI - der ROG Dude kommt - asus, sli, x58
Wie man das aber in ein Gehäuse packen will, ist mir noch nicht wirklich klar xD Ich find Asus eh viel zu teuer, deswegen is das nix für mich^^


----------



## --RiG-- (25. Mai 2010)

jawoll   meins kommt am freitag oda samstag  

oh leute endlich ....kanns kaum erwarten
ich geb durch wenns da is und was ich raus holen konnte


----------



## Sturmi (26. Mai 2010)

Meins kommt heute  *sing* Warum bin ich so fröhlich, so fröhlich, so fröhlich *sing*

Edit: Und es ist da    Ich stell heut abend mal ein paar Bilder in den Out-of-the-Box-Thread.


----------



## --RiG-- (3. Juni 2010)

so habs endlich .....der absolute wahnsinn.... und nach nem ganzen tag kabelverlegen und so bin ich endlich fertig

morgen schau ich mal wie weit ich meinen i7 930 bekomme


----------



## --RiG-- (3. Juni 2010)

soooo erste "ergebnisse"

ich hatte mein i7 930 heute morgen auf 4ghz aba da sind die cores nach und nach ausgefallen 
dann hab ich das bios auf version 0602 geupdatet und seit dem bekomm ichs gar nicht mehr stabil (also wenn ich übertakte^^)

wie steht bei euch das CPU Turbo Power Limit....hab kein plan was ich damit anfangen und soll
und weiter, was schaltet ihr alles in der CPU Configuration aus bzw. ein


PS: wieso bekomm ich bei jedem booten die meldung das das board versucht den treiber für den JMicron zu laden und dann das der keinen finden konnte??? -.-´....hattet ihr das auch und wenn wie hab ihrs behoben


----------



## El_Lute (3. Juni 2010)

Schalte den JMicron Controller bei den Onboard Devices ab wenn da nichts dran hängt.


----------



## --RiG-- (3. Juni 2010)

mach ich mal....aba kann ja keine lösung für immer sein 

kann einer der das board schon hat mal verraten wie seine einstellungen im extremTweaker vom BIOS sind.....seit heute morgen bekomm ich meinen 930 nicht auf 4ghz 
liegts vllt an zu niedrigen voltages?? was geht bei den i7 so max.

danke schon mla


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2010)

Meins ist da


----------



## Sturmi (3. Juni 2010)

Also meins läuft ganz gut, mal schnell meinen i7 920 auf 4,63 GHz geprügelt, aber ab BCLK 220 ist fertig. Denke aber das mit mehr Zeit da noch was geht.


----------



## --RiG-- (3. Juni 2010)

nette kühllösung


----------



## --RiG-- (3. Juni 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Also meins läuft ganz gut, mal schnell meinen i7 920 auf 4,63 GHz geprügelt, aber ab BCLK 220 ist fertig. Denke aber das mit mehr Zeit da noch was geht.



bidde bidde geb mal ALLE settings aus deinem extremeTweak (BIOS) durch...iwas stell ich da falsch ein, mein i7 930 kommt nich mal an 4ghz -.-°, also falls du mal zeit hast geb mal bitte deine settings durch (von mir aus auch in na pn)

danke


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin bei meinem Core i7 930 bei 3,8 GHz, ich könnte auch 4 GHz fahren, aber dann Steigt mein NT aus beim Primen.
Ich fahre zur Zeit mit nem 200 Mhz BLK, das Maximum hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Was schaffst du für eine BLK?
Schon mal nach deiner Batch gegoogelt?

Hier mal ein Screeny von meinen Settings in Turbo EVO.


----------



## ujmoskito (4. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir das Board ebenfalls bestellt jedoch bin ich mir in einem Fall nicht ganz sicher:
Ist es möglich auf diesem Board drei 5870 mit je 16x im (triple) Crossfire Modus zu betreiben?
Schon mal Danke im voraus für die Antwort(en)!

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## El_Lute (4. Juni 2010)

Steht auf der Startseite , aber hier mal die Möglichkeiten im Bild.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juni 2010)

...so mein neues Spielzeug war heute auch in der Post...;

Fehlt nur noch der EK; der hoffetlich am Montag kommt...


----------



## ujmoskito (7. Juni 2010)

Meins heute auch! 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## scudmissile (8. Juni 2010)

*Mugen 2 Rev.B   Rampage III Extreme*

Hat jemand schon ein Rampage III Extreme mit einem Mugen 2 Rev.B Kühler.
Wollte meinen Mugen 2 Rev.B gestern Abend auf das Rampage III Extreme schrauben, aber leider ist da ein Spannungswandeler unter dem Backplate. Und ein Paar Lötpins sind auch darunter. Es ist zwar alles durch den Schaumgummi der Mugen 2 BAckplate geschützt, aber ich trau micht rotzdem nicht, immerhin war das Board nicht gerade günstig.
Hat jemand schon diesen Kühler verbaut oder vielleicht sogar Fotos?
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## GaAm3r (8. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand ob ein Megashadow drauf passt ?


----------



## Minusfreund (8. Juni 2010)

Ob der Mega Shadow drauf passt?!?!! Kommt darauf an was und wieviel Riegel du drauf hauen willst, ob du auf beiden Seiten einen 120er Lüfter drauf machst und wie rum du ihn drauf setzt. Ich habe ihn drauf mit 2 roten Apollish Lüftern. Da ich die LED's im Blickfeld haben wollte wird der letzte RAM Steckplatz zu 100 % verdeckt. Da ich drei Riegel benutze musste ich den letzten schon etwas mit "Gewalt" einsetzen (alle auf den roten Steckplatz). Passt gerade so. Musste dafür aber auch noch die Halteklammer vom Lüfter anders setzen. Hat aber funktioniert und mir persönlich gefällt es so ganz gut.


----------



## ujmoskito (8. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze den Corsair H50 und hatte mal überhaupt keine Probleme beim Einbau. Ausserdem habe ich einen wunderschön freien Blick auf das Board! 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Sturmi (9. Juni 2010)

Genau aus dem selben Grund nutze ichs auch, sehr gute Kühlleistung, keine Probleme mit dem Platz für Rams und außerdem will man von so nem schönen Board ja auch was sehen


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

Wie lässt du deine Appolish laufen ?Über die Temp Sensoren ?


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

Moin,
ich würde gerne mal wissen wo ihr euer Board gekauft habt und wieviel es da gekostet hat.

Ich seh halt noch ganz schöne Unterschiede in Sachen Preis und Lieferbarkeit. 
Bei Kmelektronik kostet es z.Z. 366€, bei Alternate 390€...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte meins für 329€ bei Hoh.de vorbestellt.
Da die Nachfrage, für die Board sehr hoch ist und vergleichs weiße wenig geliefert werden ist der Preis in die Höhe geschossen.

^^^Lol Corsair H50 auf dem Board, lieber doch ne gescheite Wakü.


----------



## ujmoskito (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe es bei Hardwareversand zum Preis von 343,79 Euro + 13 Euro (Versandkosten+NN+DHL) gekauft ist aber aktuell dort nicht mehr verfügbar.

Meines war wahrscheinllich das Letzte... 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## ujmoskito (9. Juni 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meins für 329€ bei Hoh.de vorbestellt.
> Da die Nachfrage, für die Board sehr hoch ist und vergleichs weiße wenig geliefert werden ist der Preis in die Höhe geschossen.
> 
> ^^^Lol Corsair H50 auf dem Board, lieber doch ne gescheite Wakü.



Naja, ich fange ja auch gerade erst an mich mit dieser Thematik näher zu befassen... 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## --RiG-- (9. Juni 2010)

so jungs

hab meins jetzt schon en ganze weile und hätte mal ein paar fragen....aaalso:
-CPU Turbo Power Limit regelt ja ob die CPU soviel Saft bekommen kann wie sie möchte, aaaber bekommt die CPU nun so viel sie will bei disabled oda enabled
-CPU Differantial Amplitude steht bei euch auf??? ich hab immer auf dem kleinsten wert da die amplitude ja möglichst klein sein soll^^
-CPU/IOH Clock Skew hab ich mal auf auto....ader besser nicht???
-PWM Volt. Control hab ich kein plan ob möglichst hoch oda niedrig besser beim o.c.en ist
-Load-Line Calibration denk ich mir doch das full calibration am besten ist
-CPU PWM Frequency.....was is den das??? hab ich immer auf 1000MHz oda auto
-Extreme OC hab ich auf Auto....kein plan was mode1 und mode 2 bringen
-QPI Link Data Rate....bei andern boards hatte ich die immer auf auto aba da eh am fragen bin wollte ich mal wissen was ihr empfehlt und was der slow mode ist


SOOO....der grund für all die fragen: ich bin momentan dem max. BLCK am ausloten und konnte selbst mit na VQPI von 1,4V (ich weiß das das hoch ist...hab auch nur einmal getestet) nen BLCK von 200 nicht stabilisieren

Ihr müsst ja nicht alles beantworten....ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar
RiG


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Juni 2010)

--RiG-- schrieb:


> SOOO....der grund für all die fragen: ich bin momentan dem max. BLCK am ausloten und konnte selbst mit na VQPI von 1,4V (ich weiß das das hoch ist...hab auch nur einmal getestet) nen BLCK von 200 nicht stabilisieren
> 
> Ihr müsst ja nicht alles beantworten....ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar
> RiG



Geh mal mit deine Qpi Spannung runter auf 1,300 (oder wenn der Qpi LL Jumper aktiv ist auf 1,265V) mein Cpu hast zu viel QPI Spannung und nimm den zweit oder dritt kleinsten Teiler für die CPU. Ich habe ja die Selbe Batch wie du und eine BLK von 200 Mhz geht wunder bar. 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

Dann Cpu Turbo Limit auf Disabeld, die Stromsparfunktionen auf Disabeld, die Skews und die erweiterten Spannungseinstellungen wie CPU PWM Frequency auf Auto, Extreme Oc auch auf Auto, Qpi Data Rate auf Auto.

Wie schauts bei deinen Arbeitsspeicher Einstellungen aus?
Läuft dein RAM mit einer Comand Rate von 1T oder 2T?
Bei mir Lädt das Board immer den 1T Modus und mein Arbeitsspeicher kommt damit nicht klar.
Passen die Timings, ist die Spannung richtig eingestellt?
Wie hoch ist die CPU PLL (ich hoffe nicht auf auto), Vcore und auch alle anderen Spannungen die mit dem Cpu bzw Ram zu tun haben bzw. stehen die noch auf Auto?


----------



## --RiG-- (10. Juni 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Dann Cpu Turbo Limit auf Disabeld, die Stromsparfunktionen auf Disabeld, die Skews und die erweiterten Spannungseinstellungen wie CPU PWM Frequency auf Auto, Extreme Oc auch auf Auto, Qpi Data Rate auf Auto.
> 
> Wie schauts bei deinen Arbeitsspeicher Einstellungen aus?
> Läuft dein RAM mit einer Comand Rate von 1T oder 2T?
> ...



zum arbeitsspeicher....der wird auf 2T gestellt aba ein umstellen auf 1T macht kein unterschied....ich hab eh die dominator gt und die gehen überall mit^^
außerdem hab ich im mom eh alles runtergetaktet, sprich arbeitsspeicher läuft unter spezifikation CPU multi auf x14...ich will ja nur den max. BLCK im moment rausfinden
CPU PLL hab ich auf 1,78xxx-1,80xxx V, Vcore auf 1,2V und der RAM läuft mit seinen 1,65V, halt alles auf standartwerten eingestellt und nix auf AUTO, .....wie gesagt es geht ja um den max BLCK und da muss man normalerweise nur VQPI anpassen^^


----------



## --RiG-- (10. Juni 2010)

so...bin bei nem BLCK von 215 angekommen und bekomm den mit 1,3V VQOI stabil
hätte gedacht das mit dem board mehr geht...vllt hat einer noch en tip wobei 215 ja nicht schlecht sind^^

RiG


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2010)

IOH-Spannung auf 1,15 oder 1,2V erhöhen, PCIe-Takt auf 110-115MHz. Das sollte dir die >220 ermöglichen, auch mit weniger VTT-Spannung .


----------



## --RiG-- (10. Juni 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> IOH-Spannung auf 1,15 oder 1,2V erhöhen, PCIe-Takt auf 110-115MHz. Das sollte dir die >220 ermöglichen, auch mit weniger VTT-Spannung .



wo ich grade deine antwort lese hätte ich noch ne frage (ich weiß das ich viel frag aba ich vergess es auch sicher nicht  ) diese VTT Spannung von der ich andauernd lese gibts in meinem BIOS nicht....kla hab ich selbst nachgelesen und kam zu dem schluss das das die QPI/DRAM Voltage sein muss....ist das so?
und hier ([How To] Overclock Core i7) steht unter den punkten "Uncore" und "Speicher-Controller" was davon das die bei ihrem sys die VMem (ich denk doch das das DRAM Voltage ist) und die VTT unabhängig voneinander einstellen konnten, wieso geht das bei unsrem geilen board nicht....oder gehts doch iwie

Danke RiG


----------



## Sturmi (10. Juni 2010)

VTT = QPI/DRAM Core Voltage
VMem = DRAM Bus Voltage


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> VTT = QPI/DRAM Core Voltage
> VMem = DRAM Bus Voltage


richtig, und die können wir beim R3E doch auch getrennt regeln


----------



## Lotzi (11. Juni 2010)

Rampage III Extreme

BIOS 0704

1. Added additional memory options (tRFC settings) to improve overclocking
2. Enable support for "Subzero Booster" for improved LN2 overclocking capabilities
3. Enabled additional CPU support for CPU Level Up functionality
4. Improved 3D performance at stock settings

RampageIII-Extreme-ASUS-0704.rar

Note - We have new microcode and the third party applications are not reading VCore correctly at this point, either use ProbeIt, ROG Connect, or a DMM for actual voltages.  We are working with the third party vendors to correct this. 

Note - Uncore setting will now scale with BCLK settings when set to Auto.  Manual settings will be required when running BCLKs over 220 to ensure stability and improved BCLK rates.

Note - LN2 Modes might need to be adjusted to improve cold clocking capabilities.  Auto = LN2 mode 2, setting to LN2 Mode 1 will result in potentially better overclocking below -140C. This is dependent upon CPU quality and cooling.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Juni 2010)

Hey, 

mich plackt gerade eine Frage, und zwar wenn ich nur eine GraKa benutze,  muss ich dann zwingend in den PCie 1. gehen ???

....kann das evtll einer mal testen, ob man auf allen 4 PCie, 16xLanes hat,  wenn man einzeln rein geht...??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte die GraKa gerne in Steckplatz PCIe 3. stecken, aber kann es eben nicht testen.

Beim SLI ist schon klar, das man 1 & 3 nehmen soll, aber einzeln..??

Ist das evtll. dann egal, welchen ich nehme, denn die anderen kann man ja abschalten /deaktivieren..??

Ich bedanke mich für die Hilfestellung..

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2010)

Sollte klappen. 

1 oder 3 haben jeweils 16 Lanes, solange man sie mit einer Karte bestückt - die anderen Slots also leer sind. 
2 und 4 haben immer 8 Lanes, egal wie man aufteilt.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Juni 2010)

Ohkai...supper, danke dir..dann wird PCIe 3 belegt... finde ich Optisch bei einem iATX besser... 

Danke 

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Juni 2010)

HILFE 

Problem mein Monitor LG2453TQ geht nicht an beim booten.
Wo finde ich Einstellungen im BIOS um die Grafikkarte auszuwählen bzw.
DVI, PCI ex einschalten ?
Der Monitor blinkt stand by
Kann ich im BIOS irgentetwas erzwingen bzw. nicht auf auto?

DANKE

PS: Bei meiner GTX285 AMP! passiert das nicht.


----------



## Sturmi (25. Juni 2010)

Karte richtig drin? Alle Stromkabel dran?


----------



## Vasili8181 (26. Juni 2010)

Beides JA.
Habe auch einen anderen PICex slot probiert,
wenn windows 7 64bit geladen ist und ich den monitor abziehe
und wieder mit der Grafikkarte verbinde geht es auch.
Die kommunikation zwischen mainboard, Grafikkarte und Monitor geht schon vor der Festplatten ini schief.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Juni 2010)

Geht die Grafikkarte denn in einem anderen Rechner? Bei mir geht sie im Rampage III nur nicht, wenn ich sie in den zweiten PCI-E-Slot stecke.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Vasili8181 (27. Juni 2010)

Habe schon mit dem Support von Zotac gesprochen.

In einem anderem PC geht die Karte(Das mainboard scheidet damit aus).
Auch im meinem mit einem L227WT Monitor.
Es gibt noch zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Hotplug error in der Karte(wenn die Grafikkarte defekt ist).

2. Der Monitor W2453TQ hat Probleme mit den internen ID-Daten.

Die Kombination zwischen Monitor und nur dieser Karte schein nicht zu gehen.

wenn der PC gestartet ist und ich den Monitor kurz abziehe gehts ja auch(KOMISCH)

Habe die Karte heute wieder zurück geschickt. Bleibe vorerst bei meiner alten GTX285 AMP!


----------



## Wolff1975 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Jungs ich habe folgendes Problem... :

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - ***Asus Rampage III Extreme Owners Thread***

Hallo! Wenn ich Windows starte und das Tool Everest aufmache zeigt es eine 
Temperatur der gerammten Cpu von 28 Grad kaum mach ich zusätzlich das Tool 
Asus Ai Suite auf habe ich 38 Grad genau 10 Grad mehr! Habe es probiert mit Bios 
0602 und 0704 immer gleich! Diese Temperaturen beziehen sich auf Idle ohne CPU 
Ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem 
Problem! Generell kommt dieses Problem bei dem 980x vor mit einem 920ger war dies nicht feststellbar...
Ich glaube das Asus Ai Suite die Temperatur direkt vom Bios 
ausliest??????????? Kann es sein das das Asus Rampage III Extreme die Cpu 
Temperatur nicht richtig auslesen kann? habe 5 Tools die mir die gleichen Werte 
anzeigen aber sobald ich Asus ai suite aufmache hab ich 10 Grad mehr was nicht 
wenig ist! Ich bitte Sie dieses Problem ernst zu nehmen da es einige Leute betrifft! Ich 
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen oder das Problem bestätigen? Wonach muss ich mich richten ?


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. Juni 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem.
Ich verlasse mich da auf realtemp.
Toll ist auch das die Lüftersteuerung auf diesen besagten Wert reagiert.
Im everest gibt es ja für die CPU insgesamt 5 Temperaturen.
Realtemp liest nur 4 Temperaturen aus.


----------



## Sturmi (30. Juni 2010)

Wolff1975 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich habe folgendes Problem... :
> 
> XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - ***Asus Rampage III Extreme Owners Thread***
> 
> ...


Wie kühlst du deine CPU ?

Im genannten Link hat der User zum Beispiel bei einem Kern eine Temperatur von  18° unter Wasser. Da das wohl unter Raumtemp. ist wird es wohl falsch ausgelesen sein.

Grundsätzlich auf einen Fix warten. Und in der Zwischenzeit einfach mal davon ausgehen dass die höhere Temp. stimmt, nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## TheRock64 (4. Juli 2010)

Tach,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit SATA 3 (6Gb/s)?

Habe mir jetzt die Caviar Black WD1002FAEX geholt. Nach anfänglichen Problemen zwecks Bootpriorität habe ich Windows installieren können, aber nach ein paar Updates und Treibern fährt Windows nicht mehr hoch, bleibt beim Startbild hängen, Beispiel siehe Anhang.
Der PC lädt scheinbar ne menge rein bevor er hängen bleibt, da schon die GPU-Lüfter langsamer drehen.
Die HDD hängt am SATA 6Gb/s Kabel und am entsprechenden Anschluß. Auch ein jumpern auf SATA II + Port- und Kabelwechsel brachte keine Änderung!

Die neusten Treiber sind drauf und BIOS Update habe ich auch gemacht.
Einstellungsfehler im BIOS? Oder ist hier einfach nen Treiberproblem, oder gar nen Konflikt der HDD mit dem Mobo?

Mein System siehe Signatur

TheRock64


----------



## Vasili8181 (4. Juli 2010)

Geht der abgesicherte Modus denne?


----------



## Wolff1975 (4. Juli 2010)

So Habe jetzt Direkte Antwort von Asus bekommen wäre nur toll wenn man diese Information auch als Warntext den Tools beifügen könnte da es doch einen sehr verwirrt...

Hier der Original Text :

Hallo,

wir haben uns das ganze noch einmal angeschaut und noch einmal Ruecksprache gehalten. Bei den ASUS Tools ist dieses Verhalten normal das immer ca. 8-10 Grad automatisch zugerechnet werden aus Sicherheitsgruenden um die CPU nicht zu ueberlasten im Falle von Uebertaktung bzw. Hitzeentwicklung. Daher haben Sie auch nur bei den ASUS Tools diese erhoehte Anzeige obwohl die CPU ca. 8-10 Grad weniger Waerme beinhaltet. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany [ S09S ]

- Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei !

- Please always attach all previous mails !

www : ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
download : ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
CPU support : ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


ASUS Computer GmbH
Harkortstr. 21-23
D-40880 Ratingen
Germany

Geschäftsführer: Eric Chen
Amtsgericht: Düsseldorf HRB 43472


----------



## TheRock64 (4. Juli 2010)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Geht der abgesicherte Modus denne?



Jap der funktioniert, da werden ja nur wenige Treiber geladen also könnte man fast von nem Treiberproblem ausgehen, oder?


----------



## Mega Rage (6. Juli 2010)

Hey weiß einer wo man das OC Panel kaufen kann?


----------



## Sturmi (7. Juli 2010)

Das da ? ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich an das da gedacht,

Google-Ergebnis für http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/20100211asus1.jpg

 Die OC Station ist ein bisschen zu teuer find ich. Aber sieht echt nicht schlecht aus  .


----------



## McZonk (8. Juli 2010)

Das gibt es aber nicht auf dem Markt  War eine reine Machbarkeitsstudie von Asus und hat nie Serienreife erlangt. Hatten wir hier im Sammelthread iwo schon mal.


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Juli 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das gibt es aber nicht auf dem Markt  War eine reine Machbarkeitsstudie von Asus und hat nie Serienreife erlangt. Hatten wir hier im Sammelthread iwo schon mal.



Achso, tut mir Leid dass ichs übersehen hab, tja dann muss man halt wohl oder übel die OC Station kaufen  .


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Juli 2010)

nimm doch einfach einen laptop/smartphone und damit hast du mehr funktionen als mit der oc station, dank roc connect.

roc connect ist einer besten neuerung bei diesem board. man sollte das auch nutzen.


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach einen laptop/smartphone und damit hast du mehr funktionen als mit der oc station, dank roc connect.
> 
> roc connect ist einer besten neuerung bei diesem board. man sollte das auch nutzen.



Ja stimmt auch wieder, der Gedanke mit dem OC Panel war ja nur eine Überlegung.


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab da mal eine frage an einen Spezialisten 
und zwar sind mir in Prime 95 einige Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen nun sagte mir ein freund (kein Experte) das es schädlich wäre die qpi/dram Spannung höher als 1.35 im 24/7betrieb zu betreiben. Da ich jedoch 12GB bei einer Taktung von 1914MHZ betreibe (i7 980x) denke ich ist eine Erhöhung der selben notwendig? Oder ist ein so hoher Takt Stabil unmöglich und ich sollte davon runter gehen?


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich dich auf deinen eigenen Thread aufmerksam machen darf
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-mainboards-und-speicher/108314-rampage-iii-extreme-mit-12-gb-benoetige-guten-rat.html


----------



## feldspat (20. Juli 2010)

Wills mir jetz auch kaufen.
Wie lang ist der 1366 noch aktuell leute?
Gibts ja schon ne zeit...

Nicht dass ich jetz viel Geld ausgebe und dann kommt neuer Sockel oder so...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Naja 2011 glaub ich soll der sockel 1356 und 1155 kommen. Der 1356 wird den jetzt aktuellen 1366 ablösen und der aktuelle 1156 wird von dem 1155 abgelöst. Dort sollen dann die 8 Kerner laufen. Jetzt liegt es an dir ob du warten möchtest oder nicht.


----------



## feldspat (20. Juli 2010)

gekauft


----------



## Raoul (12. August 2010)

hallo an alle

weiss nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe  aber angeblich gibt es beim r3e ein problem wenn man einen cpu kühler(zb mugen) montieren will..

unzwar auf der rückseite soll ein kondensator sitzen genau dort wo die backplate des kühlers hin soll..

weiss da jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## Sturmi (13. August 2010)

Sollte eigentlich nichts im Weg sein.

Kannst ja mal selber schaun. http://www.hypergearmag.com/assets/.../asus_rampage_extreme_3/asus_rampage_3_57.jpg


----------



## Raoul (13. August 2010)

danke...tolle bilder

sehn tu ich nix.hm

naja viell besteht das probl. auch nur mit nem bestimmten kühler

mal schaun viell gibts ja wen der mir das bestätigen kann dass es kein problem gibt damit.

sicher is sicher


----------



## Sturmi (13. August 2010)

Oh ja ich seh grad das die wohl nicht so auf hotlinking stehn. Sollte aber wirklich nichts im Weg sein.
Edit: Hier nochmal nen Bild.


----------



## Raoul (14. August 2010)

ich hab den beitrag gefunden..das wahr wohl beim extreme für 775 oder so bei dem der typ probs hatte.

hm denke ich sollte aber trotzdem vor dem kühlerkauf drauf schauen ob dieser kompat. ist mit meinem board.

habe gelesen dass es universale gibt die auf mehrere boards passen und welche die nur für 1 bestimmtes board geeignet sind.


----------



## Mega Rage (21. August 2010)

Seit wann sitzten den Kondensatoren auf der Rückseite vom MB?


----------



## Raoul (21. August 2010)

ist ein älteres board...rampage extreme 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reme-review-asus-rampage-extreme-im-test.html

Rampage III Extreme - Mugen 2 Rev.B Kühler - ForumBase


aber nicht relevant..

wollte dir nur zeigen dass es durchaus kondensatoren auf der rückseite gibt !!


gruss


----------



## Raddix (23. August 2010)

Hallo,
habe seit heute das besagte Board und muss festellen es hat nur noch 1 internen USB Anschluss. Egal, habe das Haf 932 mit dem Front USB, eSata und FireWire. Habe aber noch ein Kartenlesegerät mit einem USB Port in der Front verbaut. Ich musste mich somit entscheiden was an den internen Anschluss rangeht und entschied mich für das Kartenlesegerät da ich die 4 USB Frontanschlüsse sowieso nicht nutze. Der Eine beim Kartenleser tut es auch. Beim installieren der Treiber kommt die Fehlermeldung das die USB Treiber nicht installiert werden können und der meint jetzt die 4 oberen OBWOHL diese ja gar nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden sind. Oder ist es doch was anderes? Habe das Kartenlesegerät wo der eine USB Port mit dabei ist an den internen USB Anschluss reingesteckt.

hmm Raddix


----------



## Mega Rage (25. August 2010)

_NEULING_ schrieb:


> ist ein älteres board...rampage extreme
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reme-review-asus-rampage-extreme-im-test.html
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hat Asus beim RIII  alle Kondensatoren auf die Oberfläche vom MB verlegt.

@Neuling: Danke, mal wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Kaki008 (7. September 2010)

So hab hier mal ein Problem mit dem Board.

Also mein PC startet nicht.. ich hab jetzt schon alles ausprobiert LN2 aktiviert,Q-Reset CMOS Clear..
Aber was mir auffällt, dass beim ram 2 rote LED's leuchten müssten die nicht grün sein`?
Bei mir sind alle LED's orange..
Liegt das daran das ich einen AMD Riegel benutze? [CMD4GX3M2B1600C8 ]
Habe erst morgen Geld für die Dominator GT. 

Was kann ich tun?
Werde mal BIOS Flashback da machen 

EDIT: Der RC Poster sagt Detecting Memory dann liegt es also daran werde heute Abend mal einen von nem Freund ausleihen 
Bitte um Hilfe.

Achja ich betreibe einen i7 950 drauf und alles ist korrekt eingesteckt 

Danke im Vorraus

EDIT 2: Jetzt bleibt er bei CPU Initial stehen!
HILFE 

Edit3: Funktioniert auf einmal habe jetzt doch 2 Riegel rein gemacht reset und bumm es funzt!

Edit 4: Funktioniert wieder nicht hat jmd das gleiche Problem und eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2010)

Das typische Asus-Problem. Das hatten die schon zur Zeiten des Striker (liebvoll auch Streiker, oder Zicke genannt) und des Striker II Extreme.


----------



## Kaki008 (8. September 2010)

Ich habe heute meins zurück gebracht und sofort ein neues bekommen alles installiert und jetzt funktioniert es prima


----------



## kem2010 (10. September 2010)

Kann mir bitte jemand nen Tip geben, Ich schwanke zwischen UD7, RIII E, und Evga X58 SLI LE.......... !!! Sind die 50 bis 100€ mehr, gerechtfertigt oder was meint ihr als stolzer Besitzer dieses Boardes?????


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht die anderen Beiden hatte ich noch nicht, aber das R3e ist klasse, bis auf das zubehör (siehe support forum von asus).
Aber die OC Funktionen sind der Hammer, allerdings macht meins bei 232BCLK dicht


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2010)

@ Schukuduk da ist doch richtig viel zubehör dabei ^^.
Aber was richtig spezielles fehlt.

Aber ich kanns nur empfehlen..
Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt.


----------



## kem2010 (16. September 2010)

welches netzteil mit 1 mal 20 pin und 2 x 8 pin anschlüssen gibt es eigentlich das sich gür fürs rampage eignet???


----------



## LabradorX (16. September 2010)

kem2010 schrieb:


> welches netzteil mit 1 mal 20 pin und 2 x 8 pin anschlüssen gibt es eigentlich das sich gür fürs rampage eignet???



Jedes NT ab einer gewissen Leistung eignet sich mit 1x24pin und 1x8pin. Du benötigst den 2. 8pin nur für
Extrem-OC zum Benchen  unter Dice/LN2. Ist genau wie beim Evga CF.


----------



## -FA- (16. September 2010)

da hab ich auch noch ne Frage dazu:  reicht es wenn man kein extreme-oc betreibt 1 mal 8-Pin CPU-Stecker oder braucht man 2 mal 4-Pin?
weil es sind zweimal nur je 4 pins offen, die anderen sind verdeckt.


----------



## kem2010 (16. September 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> da hab ich auch noch ne Frage dazu:  reicht es wenn man kein extreme-oc betreibt 1 mal 8-Pin CPU-Stecker oder braucht man 2 mal 4-Pin?
> weil es sind zweimal nur je 4 pins offen, die anderen sind verdeckt.



Das würd mich auch interessieren, wieso sind nur zwei offen und die anderen bedeckt ????


----------



## Gast1111 (16. September 2010)

Weil nicht viele NTs 2x8Pin haben, somit kann man die Abdeckung einfach abziehen und dann den 2. 8Pin da einstecken, bei mir läuft mein Prozzi mit 2x8Pin deutlich stabiler, mit nur 1x8Pin stürtzt mir mein PC nach 13 Stunden Prime ab mit 2x 8Pin gar nicht


----------



## kem2010 (17. September 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Weil nicht viele NTs 2x8Pin haben, somit kann man die Abdeckung einfach abziehen und dann den 2. 8Pin da einstecken, bei mir läuft mein Prozzi mit 2x8Pin deutlich stabiler, mit nur 1x8Pin stürtzt mir mein PC nach 13 Stunden Prime ab mit 2x 8Pin gar nicht



Ja aber könnte man die abdeckung oben lassen und einen 4 vin anschließen ??? ich hab z.b. den seasonic x-650 und wenn ich zwei mal 8 pin anschließe ist bei dem netzteil kein platz für einen zweiten PCI-e Anschluss


----------



## -FA- (17. September 2010)

Ich muss allerdings jetzt zu 100% wissen was ich benötige, wegen meinem NT. sprich ich brauch 2x 8 Pin, oder nicht?

ocen habe ich im moment nicht vor, weil bei meiner cpu ist das nicht nötig.

Wa1lock: ist prime für oc? oder kann es dann sein das der pc dann ohne den 2. 8-pin bei ner lan auch abstürzen könnte?

wobei beide 8-pin jewiels halb verschlossen sind, dass nur 4 Pins reinpassen. 

Brauch ich dann 2x 4  oder 1x 8. oder steht das irgendwo im handbuch von dem baord?


----------



## LabradorX (17. September 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings jetzt zu 100% wissen was ich benötige, wegen meinem NT. sprich ich brauch 2x 8 Pin, oder nicht?
> 
> ocen habe ich im moment nicht vor, weil bei meiner cpu ist das nicht nötig.
> 
> ...




Du benötigt keine 2x8-Pin, vergiss es. 1x reicht vollkommen aus. Die 8-Pin sind meistens geteilt in 2x4 und nimm den oberen Stecker auf dem Board.


----------



## havocn80 (20. September 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage passt das Board auch in das Silverstone Raven 2?


----------



## Sturmi (20. September 2010)

Das sollte deine Frage beantworten


----------



## Kaki008 (20. September 2010)

@ Man kann aber nicht die E-ATX Schrauben rein drehen oder?


----------



## havocn80 (21. September 2010)

Will mir das board auch bald kaufen  passt dort auch der Noctua NH-D14  Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich auch rauf wenn man den Corsair Dominator als Arbeitsspeicher hat oder welchen Arbeitsspeicher wäre sonst noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sturmi (21. September 2010)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> @ Man kann aber nicht die E-ATX Schrauben rein drehen oder?



Das Rampage III Extreme ist kein E-ATX-Board


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2010)

havocn80 schrieb:


> Will mir das board auch bald kaufen  passt dort auch der Noctua NH-D14  Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich auch rauf wenn man den Corsair Dominator als Arbeitsspeicher hat oder welchen Arbeitsspeicher wäre sonst noch zu empfehlen.



Der Noctua NH-D14 passt, allerdings wirst du mit den Dominator die Kühlfinnen der in Slot 1 bis 4 befindlichen Module entfernen müssen - das macht temperaturmäßig keinen Unterschied. Der NH-D14 ragt auch über den ersten RAM-Slot.

Ich habe die Kombination Domintar, RIIIE und NH-D14 gerade selber in Gebrauch, bei Fragen oder benötigten Bildern einfach eine PN an mich. Ansonsten hat Noctua selbst eine sehr ausführliche Kompatibilitätsliste für Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher für den NH-D14 erstellt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. September 2010)

Hey Jungs, wollte mich nur nochmal kurz absichern. Gibt es bei dieser Kombination irgendwelche bekannten Probleme?

Intel Core i7-950, 4x 3.06GHz, boxed (BX80601950) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT12GX3M6A1866C9) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kaki008 (21. September 2010)

Würde das MB gut in das BitFenix Colossus passen?


----------



## kem2010 (21. September 2010)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH-D14 passt, allerdings wirst du mit den Dominator die Kühlfinnen der in Slot 1 bis 4 befindlichen Module entfernen müssen - das macht temperaturmäßig keinen Unterschied. Der NH-D14 ragt auch über den ersten RAM-Slot.
> 
> Ich habe die Kombination Domintar, RIIIE und NH-D14 gerade selber in Gebrauch, bei Fragen oder benötigten Bildern einfach eine PN an mich. Ansonsten hat Noctua selbst eine sehr ausführliche Kompatibilitätsliste für Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher für den NH-D14 erstellt.
> 
> ...




Hab den Rampage mit Dominator und Prolimatech Megahalem (nur 1 Lüfter) und da muss man die Heatpipes nicht runterschrauben, geht sich gut aus. Kanns dir also nur empfehlen


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2010)

Ich glaube du hast den falschen Post zitiert 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kem2010 (21. September 2010)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast den falschen Post zitiert
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Wollte nur ne alternative zum noctuha hinzufügen.....


----------



## Sturmi (21. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, wollte mich nur nochmal kurz absichern. Gibt es bei dieser Kombination irgendwelche bekannten Probleme?
> 
> Intel Core i7-950, 4x 3.06GHz, boxed (BX80601950) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch Dominator GT drauf und bei mir funktioniert alles wunderbar. Kann natürlich nur sein das es mit Vollbestückung ganz anders aussieht. Sollte aber normalerweise funktionieren.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. September 2010)

Naja, deswegen hole ich mir ja dieses 6x 1866MHz Kit. Hoffe das es da keine Probleme gibts, sonst hätte ich mir ja auch 2x das 3x 2000MHz Kit kaufen können.


----------



## Spiff (22. September 2010)

Hi
Wollte fragen ob mir jemand den kleinen Zusatzlüfter für die Mainboardkühlung ausmessen kann?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (23. September 2010)

Da ich in ca. 2 Wochen mein Board bekomme, möchte ich jetzt schon intensiv alle notwenidigen Information in Erfahrung bringen. Als erstes würde mich mal interessieren, welche Downloads sich lohnen, bzw. welche davon Sinn machen zu installieren und welche nicht. Ein kleiner Kommentar zu jedem wäre sehr hilfreich.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=jy0uafxYBCrJwksC&templete=2

Denke Audio und Chipset, sowie das neuste BIOS sind klar. Aber der Rest!?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. September 2010)

Spiff schrieb:


> Hi
> Wollte fragen ob mir jemand den kleinen Zusatzlüfter für die Mainboardkühlung ausmessen kann?



Was willste genau gemessen haben? Der Lüfter selber hat 40 mm.



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Da ich in ca. 2 Wochen mein Board bekomme,  möchte ich jetzt schon intensiv alle notwenidigen Information in  Erfahrung bringen. Als erstes würde mich mal interessieren, welche  Downloads sich lohnen, bzw. welche davon Sinn machen zu installieren und  welche nicht. Ein kleiner Kommentar zu jedem wäre sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.
> 
> ...




Der NEC USB Treiber und der Sata 3 Controler Treiber sollte drauf, Bluetooth hab ich von Windows her genommen.
Zu den Tools ich hab nur TurboV EVO drauf der Rest lahmt bei mir Windows.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. September 2010)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. USB und Sata Treiber werde ich dann auch mal mit installieren. Was ist denn der NEC und wofür ist der TurboV Evo? 
Ist für Bluetooth nicht diese kleine Karte da? Sprich man kann dies auch weg lassen!? (Habe das Board ja noch nicht)


----------



## Spiff (24. September 2010)

Danke jonnyB genau das wollte ich wissen. Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eine Rampage III Extreme Boards


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. USB und Sata Treiber werde ich dann auch mal mit installieren. Was ist denn der NEC und wofür ist der TurboV Evo?
> Ist für Bluetooth nicht diese kleine Karte da? Sprich man kann dies auch weg lassen!? (Habe das Board ja noch nicht)



Der Nec Treiber ist für den USB 3.0 Controler, ohne Treiber ist im Geräte Manager ein Gelbes Fragezeichen. 
TurboV EVO ist zum ändern der Spannungen und der BLK unter Windows.

Die Bluetooth Karte kann natürlich weggelassen werden, dann ist halt hinten eine Kleine Lücke an der I/O Blende. Der nachträgliche Einbau ist mechanisch bedingt mit nem Boardausbau verbunden.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. September 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Sollte ich den Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver auch installieren, oder ist das überflüssig?


----------



## Kaki008 (29. September 2010)

Hab nen Problem.. Also, wenn ich eine Netzwerkkarte einstecke dann bootet er nicht bleibt bei dem VGA lämple stehen.. Was kann ich tun? Oder ist das auch nen defekt? -.-


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Oktober 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Sollte ich den Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver auch installieren, oder ist das überflüssig?



Wird normalerweise Automatisch mit dem Chipsatz Treiber installiert. 



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Hab nen Problem.. Also, wenn ich eine  Netzwerkkarte einstecke dann bootet er nicht bleibt bei dem VGA lämple  stehen.. Was kann ich tun? Oder ist das auch nen defekt? -.-



Wenn du nen zweiten PC hast kannst du mal schaun Was das Rog Conect für nen Fehler ausgibt. 
Hast du so nen Kleinen Speaker dran? Wenn ja was für beepCodes gibt er aus?
Lan Controller deaktiviert im Bios? Kann sein das es Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.


----------



## Kaki008 (2. Oktober 2010)

Oh vergessen zu editieren..
Es funktioniert jetzt..
Hab einfach nochmal die Karte ausgesteckt. 
Pc gestartet natürlich erfolgreich.
Pc aus. 
Netzteil weg.
Karte rein.
Pc bootet und erkennt alles..

Komisch, denn ich wollte meine GTX285 rein machen, die ich für 160 € ergattert habe von einem Freund einbauen neben meiner HD 5850 und der PC startete nicht. Blieb immer bei dem CPU oder VGA Lämple stehen..
Ohne die funktioniert es natürlich..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch schon mit ner defekten Graka gebootet, der Pc is bis ins Windows hoch gefahren, aber mit Bildausgabe war halt nix und das VGA Lämpchen hat geleuchtet.


----------



## Kaki008 (3. Oktober 2010)

Aber in einem anderen PC läuft die Graka.
Und auf der Karte ist ein Lämple das anzeigt ob die Graka defekt ist oder nicht..
Ich bekomme ja kein Bild!


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Aber in einem anderen PC läuft die Graka.
> Und auf der Karte ist ein Lämple das anzeigt ob die Graka defekt ist oder nicht..
> Ich bekomme ja kein Bild!


 
Hatte auch das Problem mit GTX480 AMP und einem LG W2453TQ.
Jetzt mit Samsung B2430L nicht mehr.
Der Support von ASUS und Zotac sagten mir das die ID Daten vom Monitor nicht korrekt gelesen werden.
Alle varianten mit zweit PC getesten.Es lag am Monitor.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf die Grafikkarte an Meine GTX 280 hat so ne LED, die GTX285 von meinem Verwandten hat se nicht, genauso wenig wie meine 8800 GTS G92 Welche leider das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
Die neue GTX480 FTW! hat keine LED. Also sehr unterschiedlich die ganze Sache.

Schon mal nen anderen PCI-E Steckplatz probiert?
Wie zeigt denn die LED (die LED auf deiner Graka) in deinem PC an (also ist sie wenn alles OK -> grün oder irgendwas ist Faul -> rot[oder so ähnlich]?


----------



## Kaki008 (4. Oktober 2010)

Sie leuchtet grün.. Der Monitor hängt an meiner HD 5850..
Ich wollte die für PhsyX nutzen..


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. Oktober 2010)

So, Board ist da! *freu*

Aber was Asus da wieder für eine Wärmeleitpaste drunter gepackt hat. Irgendwann bekommt man die Kühler garnicht mehr ab, weil sich dieser Mist so festgefressen hat wie Zement.


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. Oktober 2010)

ja hast recht mit der Paste.
Die ist auch total lieblos draufgeschmiert.


----------



## senior_hombre (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir für das Rampage III Extreme einen CPU-Wasserkühler gekauft, der eine eigene Backplate mitliefert (zusätzlich liegt noch eine Art Schaumstoffmatte bei, die Zwischen Board und Backplate gehört). Da das Board an der Stelle nun aber schon eine Backplate hat, mache ich mir Sorgen was den Abstand zum Gehäuse angeht.
Meine Frage ist, soll ich die Backplate des Kühlers einfach darüber Montieren, oder soll ich die in der Schaumstoffmatte die Umrisse der Board-Backplate ausschneiden und dann Montieren? Es geht um den Aquacomputer Cuplex Kyros HF.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise passt die Backplate so. Schau mal bitte in die Anleitung des Cpu Kühlers, da sollte es drin stehen. 
Die Backplatte vom RIIIE ist vom CPU Sockel und eigentlich an jeder 1366 Platine vorzufinden.
Von der Höhe hinter der Platine sollte es keine Probleme geben, ich hab selber die Watercool Backplate mit nem Heatkiller 3.0 verbaut und keine Probleme im Silverstone Temjin TJ10 ( da sind nur 6mm Abstand zur Platine)


----------



## senior_hombre (9. Oktober 2010)

In der Anleitung steht nichts von einer CPU-Halterungs-Backplate. Es steht aber drin, dass ich unbedingt darauf achten soll, die richtigen Distanzscheiben zwischen Backplate und Mainboard aufzulegen. Es liegen eine 3mm und eine 2mm Dicke bei. Die 3mm Dicke soll ich für 1366 Platinen verwenden (der Kühler ist auch für die anderen geeignet! Hier liegt vieleicht das Problem).
Die dickere der beiden Distanzscheiben ist jedenfalls nicht dick genug um die kombinierte Dicke der Schaumstoffmatte plus der CPU-Halterungsbackplate zu übertreffen. Sie wäre aber dicker als die CPU Backplate oder die Schaumstoffmatte allein (vieleicht noch fast einen mm dicker).

Testweise habe ich mal versucht die Backplate nebst Schaumstoffmatte einfach darüber zu montieren... sieht nicht  gut aus. Zum einen war es ein kraftackt auf der anderes Seite die Sechskant gewinde aufzuschrauben (die Schrauben haben kaum herrausgekuckt) und zum anderen ist da noch ein gutes Stück neben den Distanzscheiben Platz.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das noch fester anschrauben soll.

edit: ich habe die Schrauben jetzt einfach mal fester angezogen, bis zur Distanzscheibe, sieht ganz ok aus. Nur dieses kleiner Schwarze Bauteil auf der Rückseite bekommt durch die Schaumstoffmatte vieleicht etwas zuviel druck. Nicht das es mir nach der Zeit abgerissen wird. Vieleicht sollte ich an der Schaumstoffmatte an der Stelle eine kleine Aussparung herausschneiden?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ehm meine Watercool Backplatte ist Komplett mit Distanzringen hinten von der CPU Backplatte entfernt und hat (außer an den Bohrungen) keinen Kontakt zur Hauptplatine. 

Wende dich mal am Bessten an die Startseite - Aqua Computer Forum 
Die können es dir sicher besser erklären wie das gehört.


----------



## senior_hombre (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich schon an das Forum gewendet, bisher keine befriedigende Antwort. Ansonnsten hätte meine Backplate auch nur an den Bohrungen Kontakt zur Platine, aber da ist ja noch die Schaumstoffmatte die dazwischen gehört. Damit gibts dann überall Kontakt.


----------



## Sturmi (9. Oktober 2010)

Mach am besten mal ein Bild, wenn du gerade ne Kamera zur Hand hast.


----------



## senior_hombre (9. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich habe mal drei Bilder angehängt.
Zwei zeigen das Board mit aufgeschraubter Backplate inklusive der korrekten Distanzscheiben. Man sieht wie stark es sich biegt und ein bisschen auch wie Dick das ganze dann ist.
Ein anders Zeigt die wieder abgeschraubte Backplate neben der CPU-Plate um die Dicken zu verdeutlichen.

Die Qualität meiner Cam ist nicht besonders und bitte seht es mir nach das ich die Bilder nicht noch komprimiert habe. Wenn dedarf besteht hole ich das noch nach. Sie sind abern ur jeweils knapp 1Mb groß.


----------



## Chrisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Das Teil kann man doch so nirgends einbauen, steht doch viel zu weit vom Board ab. Ausserdem wird das Board ja pervers gebogen, also normal ist das gewiss nicht!

Die Backplate von Watercool sieht so aus wie auf dem Bild im Anhang, die Edelstahlplatte liegt also auf der Backplate vom Mainboard auf, die roten Distanzringe halten den Abstand zur Platine.


----------



## senior_hombre (9. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe bei der Gummimatte jetzt einfach eine Aussparung ausgeschnitte, die die größe der CPU Backplate hat. Jetzt passt es. Das Board biegt sich nicht mehr und die Backplate liegt so gut wie garnicht auf, da die CPU Backplate ungefähr einen mm dünner ist, als die verwendeten Distanzscheiben.
Dennoch brauche ich jetzt doch längere Gehäuseschrauben.
edit: da fällt mir ein, längere Gehäuseschrauben bedeuten ja einen größeren Abständ zum Gehäuse und damit habe ich dann bestimmt Probleme bei den PCIe Karten. Die liegen dann bestimmt nicht bündig auf. Naja dann brauche ich eben mal wieder distanzscheiben, das müsste gehen oder?


----------



## sn@ke (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin hab mit dem 1005er ein paar Einstellungen unter Wasser probiert und das hier ist dabei rausgekommen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2010)

senior_hombre schrieb:


> Jetzt passt es. Das Board biegt sich nicht mehr und die Backplate liegt so gut wie garnicht auf, da die CPU Backplate ungefähr einen mm dünner ist, als die verwendeten Distanzscheiben.
> Dennoch brauche ich jetzt doch längere Gehäuseschrauben.



Warum mach du nicht das?



			
				AC Froum schrieb:
			
		

> #Möglichkeit1 Das Gummi weglassen



Wie man schon sieht ist bei den Watercool Backpattes kein Gummi dran.
Ich würds mal ohne Probieren und schauen ob die Backplatte Kontakt zu den Lötstellen vom Board hat und ob es sich verzieht. Wenn nicht ohne Gummi montieren.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Oktober 2010)

Dein I/O Panel wird dann auch nicht mehr passen. Deine Backplate sieht einfach scheise aus. Verkauf den Mist. Sind die Schrauben Standart? Sehen viel zu fett aus.


----------



## senior_hombre (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt ich habe es jetzt ohne Gummi versucht (genauer habe ich an der Stelle an der die Backplate der CPU Halterung einfach Gummi weggeschnitten, außen ist noch Gummi und hält somit die Backplate von den Kontakten fern) und es funktioniert. Nur die Backplates berühren sich (müsste aber noch 1mm Luft sein, da die CPU Backplate ungefähr 2mm dick ist und die Distanzscheiben 3mm).
Es gibt keine Biegung mehr und vieleicht komme ich auch ohne längere Gehäuseschrauben aus, zumindest im Bereich des I/O Panels dürfte der Abstand stimmen.

Ach und ja die Schrauben sowie die Backplate sind Standard und gehören zum AC Cublex Kyros HF. Die Backplate die weiter oben gepostet wurde gefällt mir natürlich auch besser. Aber ich denke das Geht erstmal so, ich muss mir morgen aber mal genau anschauen ob ich Probleme mit den Gehäuseschrauben bekomme.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2010)

senior_hombre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habe es jetzt ohne Gummi versucht (genauer habe ich an der Stelle an der die Backplate der CPU Halterung einfach Gummi weggeschnitten, außen ist noch Gummi und hält somit die Backplate von den Kontakten fern) und es funktioniert.



Ich mein ganz ohne dem Gummi der Trägt mindestens 1,5 - 2mm auf dazu noch die Distanzringe 3mm. das kann ja fast nicht passen bei mir gäbs schon Probleme.


----------



## -FA- (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch ein kleines problemchen mit meinem lan am R3E.

zuerst ginfg er gar nicht, hab ihn dann im bios aus- und iweder angeschalten. er geht jetzt zwar, aber wenn ich den Intel-Lan Treiber installieren will, kommt der fehler, das keine netzwerkadpater von Intel erkannt wurden, obwohl der onbaord-lan von Intel ist.  der rest läuft alles. Gibts da ne lösung für?


----------



## senior_hombre (10. Oktober 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich mein ganz ohne dem Gummi der Trägt mindestens 1,5 - 2mm auf dazu noch die Distanzringe 3mm. das kann ja fast nicht passen bei mir gäbs schon Probleme.


Naja das Gummi ist ungefähr so Dick wie die CPU Halterungsbackplate. Der Da ich auschgeschnitten habe, ist es quasi wirklich wie ohne Gummimatte. Die Schrauben sind wohl das größte Problem, die Köpfe sind ein bisschen zu Dick


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Oktober 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein kleines problemchen mit meinem lan am R3E.
> 
> zuerst ginfg er gar nicht, hab ihn dann im bios aus- und iweder angeschalten. er geht jetzt zwar, aber wenn ich den Intel-Lan Treiber installieren will, kommt der fehler, das keine netzwerkadpater von Intel erkannt wurden, obwohl der onbaord-lan von Intel ist.  der rest läuft alles. Gibts da ne lösung für?


 
Neustes Bios drauf?


----------



## -FA- (12. Oktober 2010)

müsste das 507er sein.


----------



## Kaki008 (12. Oktober 2010)

Dann würde ich mal schleunigst das 1005er [aktuellste] drauf machen.


----------



## Diatoris (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand bei der Auswahl des Rams helfen? Wollte auf dem Board die hier nehmen,

Corsair XMS3 KIT 6GB PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 Dom GT | hoh.de

Laut QVL werden die aber leider nicht unterstützt. Wollte mal wissen ob die jemand von euch drin hat oder ob ich es direkt lassen soll. Weil die passen ja optisch schon ziemlich gut aufs Board^^
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen(:
Grüße!


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2010)

Die werden problemlos laufen .


----------



## Diatoris (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das hört sich gut an! Weißt du, dass aus Erfahrung oder haste die selber drin?
Muss ich dann noch Timing's einstellen oder geht das alles automatisch von statten?

Grüße!


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2010)

Aus Erfahrung ist relativ, da auf den Riegeln je nach Revision unterschiedliche Chips zu finden sind. Ich habe einmal die kleineren XMS3 1600 7-7-7-20 (selbe Bestückung wie die Dominator GTs) und noch ein Domi GT 2000er Kit mit CL8 auf dem Board betrieben. Absolut problemlos wohlgemerkt. Corsair ist da im Allgemeinen sehr problemlos, was die Verträglichkeit anbelangt.

Einstellen musst du den Takt und die Timings manuell.


----------



## Diatoris (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ist nicht einfach plug&play^^ 
Danke schon mal! Wenn ich dass nicht hin bekomme, weiß ich ja wo ich Hilfe finde! (:


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Oktober 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die werden problemlos laufen .



Kann sein das man für die Timings 7-7-7-20 mit DDR3 1600 die Comandrate auf 2T bzw. 2N setzten muss.
Aber anstonsten laufen die Gts bei mir einfach super. 
Bei mir laufen sie auf 841,5 MHz übertaktet mit nur 1,61 V im 24/7 Betrieb.


----------



## kem2010 (20. Oktober 2010)

@ OC-Profis. Es wäre wirklich cool, wenn man ein detailiertes How-to zum übertakten mit dem Rampage machen würde, im Handbuch steht auch net wirklich viel bezüglich der einzelnen Funktionen im Bios. Das würd hier sicher viele neue Rampage besitzer interessieren, denk ich mal (mich eingeschlossen...)!


----------



## McZonk (20. Oktober 2010)

Das funktioniert beim R3 nicht anders, wie bei allen anderen 1366-Plattformen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html

Und etwas Eigeninitiative, um die richten Werte zu finden, ist nun mal ein Muss .


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Oktober 2010)

@ kem

Wie Zonk schon gesagt hat lies am bessten erstmal das HwoTo...
Wenn du dann noch spezielle Fragen bezüglich des Rampage und deren Einstellungen hast (die haben ja manchmal etwas andere Einstellungen als andere MoBos)
kannst du einfach hier nachfragen.


----------



## kem2010 (20. Oktober 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ kem
> 
> Wie Zonk schon gesagt hat lies am bessten erstmal das HwoTo...
> Wenn du dann noch spezielle Fragen bezüglich des Rampage und deren Einstellungen hast (die haben ja manchmal etwas andere Einstellungen als andere MoBos)
> kannst du einfach hier nachfragen.



danke jungs, hab mir schon gedacht das so ne antwort kommt....hehe, ihr habt aber auch recht damit.......  ! ! ! Danke fürn link werds mir dann durchlesen....!


----------



## Chopchop (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin Liebe OC-Experten,

bin grad dabei mir ein neues System zusammen zu stellen das wie folgt aussehen soll:

Asus Rampage III
Intel Core i7 950
Noctua NH-U12P SE ODER NH-D14
G.Skill Trident (DDR-2000)
Nun Frage ich mich ob die Kombi aus G.Skill Trident und den Noctua-Kühlern machbar ist (auf dem RIII). Laut Kompatibilitätsliste von Noctua soll das nämlich nicht gehen (Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!) da sie doch recht hoch sind wegen iher Kühlrippen. Allerdings hab ich auch schon gelsesen, dass Leute das doch voreinander bekommen haben sollen. Verbaut werden sollen 6 - 8GB also 3 - 4 Riegel (jenachdem was ich bekommen kann).

Falls das nicht gehen sollte, wäre ich für Ratschläge was den Kühler betrifft sehr dankbar. Das System soll halt auch ein wenig OCt werden darum muss schon ein ordentlicher Kühler her (keine Wakü!).

MfG.: Chopchop


----------



## Kaki008 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab schon gesehen, dass die Leute ein kleines Stück bei dem Noctua abgesägt haben und dann war die Vollbestückung möglich..
Es waren Dominator GT mit Extended Fins.


Was sagste denn zu einem H50 oder H70? Ist doch eig sehr praktisch.
Sonst nen Prolimatech Megahalem


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hilfe was muss ich tun?


----------



## Kaki008 (24. Oktober 2010)

Vergiss diese Programme..
Du kannst den aktuellste Graka Treiber installen und die sagen du brauchst nen neuen..


----------



## Chopchop (24. Oktober 2010)

@Kaki008

Besten Dank für den Tip mit den Corsair H50/H70. Wusste gar nicht das es ne WaKü gibt, die a) so klein und handlich ist und b) bezahlbar. Wei laut / leise sind denn die H50/H70 so im Betrieb?

Aber noch mal zu dem Prolimatech Megahalem. Hätte ich mit dem nicht genau das gleiche problem wie mit dem Noctua?


----------



## -FA- (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein Rampage III extreme ist drin und läuft perfekt. das teil ist einfach nur endgeil 

Aber trotzdem hab ich noch 2 Probs:
1.) Wie schonmal in der PCGH 09/10 beschreiben läuft der Corsair TR3X6... 1600 oder so ähnlich, am schluss heißt er 1600,   nur 1333mhz. Können tut er ja eigebtlich 1600 Mhz. Wie takte ich den hoch? Weil beschreiben ist das ja nur mit dem "Cell Menu", aber das find ich nirgends. Weil in den Standard-Optionen ist es ja nicht, nur im Extrem-Twaker, aber dann für Overcloking. 
Bitte sagt mir wo das geht, will schließlich die beste performance haben?

2.) Vorher poppt mir da plötzlich ne meldung im Bios rein . "Overclocking failed". 

Ich hab meinen PC nur vorher kurz ausgeschaltet. wie kann ich sichergehen das der jetzt nicht ein automatsiches OC-profil initilasiert hat, oder muss man da vorher erst eines erstellen?

Oder soll ich mal default-Werte laden.


----------



## Kaki008 (24. Oktober 2010)

@Chopchop

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das H50 leiser..

Das H70 kühlt nur ein bisschen besser und ist eben der Nachfolger..


----------



## Chopchop (24. Oktober 2010)

@Kaki008

Der H70 ist also der "Nachfolger"?! Hatte gedacht das wär nur ne größere Ausführung. So kann man sich irren! Haste beide da oder wie kommste darauf das der H70 lauter ist? Außerdem würd mich interesseiren ob der H50 für den i7 950 ausreicht wenn dieser OCt wird. Hab halt ne Dachgeschosswohnung in der es im Sommer sehr sehr warm wird (30°C +). Da darf das nicht zu eng sein mit den Temperaturen.


----------



## Kaki008 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja mein Vater hat das H70 in seinem PC.

Mein i7 950 hat bei 3,7 Ghz 31-33°C Im Idle.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ui IDLE Tempwerte wie lustig... die haben nix zu sagen, starte mal Prime95 oder LinX dann miss mal die Temps unter den Lastphasen. Bei mir sinds 35°C im IDLE, aber dafür unter Last (LinX) 65°C mit einem Core i7 930 @ 4 Ghz bei 1,21 V Vcore und meine Wakü ist bei weitem leistungsfähiger und leiser als das H70 bzw. H50.
Ps: Wir sind hier im Sammelthread für das Asus Rampage III Extreme und nicht in dem für die Corsair H Serie.



-FA- schrieb:


> Mein Rampage III extreme ist drin und läuft perfekt. das teil ist einfach nur endgeil
> 
> Aber trotzdem hab ich noch 2 Probs:
> 1.) Wie schonmal in der PCGH 09/10 beschreiben läuft der Corsair TR3X6... 1600 oder so ähnlich, am schluss heißt er 1600, nur 1333mhz. Können tut er ja eigebtlich 1600 Mhz. Wie takte ich den hoch? Weil beschreiben ist das ja nur mit dem "Cell Menu", aber das find ich nirgends. Weil in den Standard-Optionen ist es ja nicht, nur im Extrem-Twaker, aber dann für Overcloking.
> ...



Also Automatisches Oc (CPU LevelUp und XMP) geschieht übers Bios und ist nicht zu empfehlen da die Spannungen die das Bios einstellt nicht gerade gut für die Hardware sind.

Cell Menü? gibts bei Gigabyte und MSI. Bei Asus ist das der Extreme Tweaker, da ist alles was mit OC zu tun hat. Wenn du deinen Speicher mit DDR3 1600 laufen lassen willst must du das unter DRAM Frequenzy einstellen und dann unter dem Menü DRAM Timing Control die Timings bzw. die Comandrate an Passen. Dann noch die Spannung unter DRAM BUS Voltage an passen. Das alles ist im Exreme Tweaker und nirgend wo anders.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Oktober 2010)

Und der Uncore muss doppelt so schnell laufen. Also auf 3200 einstellen.


----------



## Kaki008 (25. Oktober 2010)

@ JonnyB1989  
Bei Last habe ich 67°C..

Aber ich laste meinen Pc eigentlich nie ganz aus..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch bei fast lautlosem System? Alle meine 12 Multiframe M12-S2 drehen mit 500 upm(neun davon befeuern meinen Radi Mora2 Pro), egal wieviel Last anliegt, außer im Sommer da gehts dann bis 800 upm aber es bleibt immer noch erträglich leise.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage bezgl. SLI. Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn man eine 2te Graka betreiben möchte, der 1 und 3 Slot benutzt werden sollte. Ist es nicht möglich den 1ten und 2ten zu nehmen? Denn ich habe noch eine Soundkarte, die ich weiter benutzen will.

@Kaki008: Bei welcher Spannung betreibst du denn deinen i7?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Oktober 2010)

So bald der zweite und der Vierte Slot belegt wird werden der erste bzw. der dritte Slot auch nur mit 8 Lanes angesprochen, genauso wie der zweite und der vierte. 
Du hättest dann leichte Performance Einbusen. 
Wenn ich SLi machen wolte würde ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehen, ich würde dann halt die PCI Soundkarte gegen eine mit PCI Express tauschen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, das ist natürlich blöd. Aber naja, dann werde ich mich mal nach einer neuen Soundkarte umsehen müssen 
Obwohl mir meine Razer ziemlich am Herzen liegt.


----------



## -FA- (7. November 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt wie schon berichtet meine CPU-Connector Verlängerung besorgt.

Allerdings taru ich mich jetzt nicht den einzustecken, denn ich hab manachmal folgendes problem:



> Ich hab ein problem was mein Standby betrifft. Wenn ichne Weile vom PC  weggeh schlatet sich der ja in den Standby-Modus, Power-LED blinkt, rest  vom PC ist aus.
> Aufwecken kann ich ihn entweder über enter pder per Druck auf den  Einschaltknopf.
> Maus wacht dann auf soblad ich einmal klick, tastsur auch,  nur der  Monitor wacht nicht auf.
> Muss dann neustarten, dann kommt manchmal im Bios meines rampage III  Extremes plötzlich ne meldung "OC failed" . Mit Druck auf F2  macht er dann im normalzustand weiter. Dann fährt er auch weider hoch  mit "Windows wird fortgestzt". Kann ich was umstellen das der Monitor  sich auch wieder zurückmeldet?



ich hab jetzt Angst, dass wenn ich den zweiten Connectir jetzt verbau da nicht mher "OC failed" kommt, sondern danach meien CPU raucht.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, auch bei meinem problem in zitat. Weil ich weiß das es von der Belastung her gesünder wäre beide Connectors anzuschließen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. November 2010)

Was ist alles OCt und wie hoch? welche Spannungen und wie weit angehoben? Bios Aktuell (1005 ist die neueste)?
Ich habe mal aus probiert ob der zweite Stecker einen Effekt hat und dieser ist sehr gering.
Die Vcore schwankt halt etwas weniger, aber nur ganz minimal.
Rauchen kann die Cpu auch so wenn man mal 2,00 Volt PLL anlegt und das etwas länger.
DAS IST EIN NEGATIV BEISPIEL UND SOLLTE NIEMALS GEMACHT WERDEN.


----------



## -FA- (8. November 2010)

Der Witz ist ich hba da gar nichts rumgestellt. 

Bios ist nicht das 1005er, wobei ich Bios-Updates ungern mach. Dann kann viel schief gehen. 

sprich ich kann den stecker ohne bedenken mit dem OC einstecken?


----------



## Kaki008 (8. November 2010)

Das Rampage III Extreme hat 2 Bios da ist das nicht so schlimm...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Bios ist nicht das 1005er, wobei ich Bios-Updates ungern mach. Dann kann viel schief gehen.
> 
> sprich ich kann den stecker ohne bedenken mit dem OC einstecken?


 
Wenn du Über EZ-Flash 2 (übers Bios erreichbar oder beim Post über ALT+F2) flashst kann eigentlich nix schief gehen, außer du kappst die Stromzufuhr. Ich hab noch kein Board damit zerflasht und ich habe schon einige Bios Updates hinter mir. Über Windoof passiert das zerflashen eher.

Ja kannst du, da die Spawas Digital vom Bios gesteuert werden.


----------



## Kaki008 (9. November 2010)

Ich habe bis jetzt immer über Windoof geflasht und keine Probleme damit..


----------



## nv!d!a (11. November 2010)

nabend,

gibt es irgendwo eine Liste auf der die h0andys/smartphones/pda`s gelistet sind welche von ROG connect unterstützt werden? oder hängt es einfach nur von dem OS auf dem gerät  ab ? wenn ja denk ich die betriebssysteme ausm Startpost sind noch aktuell , oder hadd sich bios technisch etwas geändert?

danke und grüße


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. November 2010)

Hat jemand schon das neue Bios getestet?


----------



## @rne (13. November 2010)

Aktuelle Version von der ASUS Seite läuft recht smooth, konnte keine großen Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Kaki008 (13. November 2010)

Es supportet neue CPU's steht da?
`
Es kamen doch keine neuen 1366 CPU's in letzter Zeit oder?..

Könnte ja heissen, dass da neue im Anmarsch sind wie 990X oder so was


----------



## oxoViperoxo (14. November 2010)

Joa, wenn das die einzigste Optimierung ist, kann man sich das Update ja auch sparen


----------



## BroByte (14. November 2010)

Servus,

Ich hab da mal eine Frage ...

Ich hab ein Rampage III Extreme und momentan hab ich 3 GTX 470 mein Kumpel kauft sich einen neuen Rechner und er schenkt mir seine GTX 470er 

Ich kann ja mit dem "ROG Xpander" 4 Graka's nutzen in x16
aber wo kann ich den "ROG Xpander" erwerben ... ??

Und ist dieser "ROG Xpander" geeignet um 3D-Vision-Surround zu spielen?


Mfg

BroByte


----------



## @rne (15. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist der ROG Xpander bisher noch nicht käuflich erwerblich. 
Evtl. mal ASUS über den Support direkt anfragen.


----------



## Chopchop (25. November 2010)

Moin moin,

ich hatte da auch mal ne kleine Frage zum Board. Es geht um das Bluetooth-Modul. Das scheint bei mir nämlich ne Macke zu haben. Wenn ich es an der Rückseite des Rechners "anschalte", sodass die blaue LED leuchtet, wird es deaktiviert. Das ist doch irgendwie nicht im Sinne des Erfinders oder? Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann? Habe schon versucht ob da was über die Toshiba-Software zu machen ist, jedoch habe ich nichts finden können.



  MfG.: Chopchop


----------



## nv!d!a (26. November 2010)

Nabend,  

jemand schonmal ROG Connect in verbindung mit Win Mobile 6.5 genutzt? Wenn ja ich hätte da 2-6 Fragen  Irgendwie will es nicht... von mir aus auch liebend gerne über PN

Grüße


----------



## Kaki008 (26. November 2010)

Geht mir genauso ^^

Die Verbindung kommt nicht zu stande..


----------



## Xarife (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich müsste 3 3-Pin Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen, geht das? Und lassen sich diese dann auch über das Mainboard regeln?


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Dezember 2010)

ja. 1. Die Gehäuselüfter.Ich habe drei Lüfter angeschlossen das geht im BIOS.
2.
Die Optionalen 3 mit Temperatur musste den temp Fühler für nehmen.
CPU Lüfter wird nicht geregelt. nur mit PWM 4pin Lüfter


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Dezember 2010)

Frage welchen Treiber habt ihr für USB 2 installiert.
Alle meine USB Stick´s werden nur als USB 1 erkannt.Die haben dann eine schreibrate von ca. 5MB/s.Chipsatztreiber ist der neuste.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (22. Dezember 2010)

An alle Rampage III Extreme Besitzer, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit diesen MB im allgemeinen ?

Wir der Chiptsatz nicht sehr warm mit der Passiven Kühlung wenn ihr übertaktet ?

Ich will es vielleicht in meinen neuen PC haben den ich aber erst in einigen Monaten kaufen werde.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mal ein Fazit geben könntet wie das MB so ist.


----------



## Kaki008 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das MB ist sehr gut.
Also bei mir sind die Temps. mit der passiven Kühlung selbst ohne OC sehr hoch.
Das Zubehör ist leider sehr mager. also nichts besonderes. Aber viele Kabel dabei.

Die OC Eigenschaften sind Top.
Das Aussehen ist auch der Hammer.
Allgemein eigentlich das beste Board für 1366 aus meiner Sicht.
Hab schon viele Boards ausprobiert bei Freunden, aber das ist das beste!


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Dezember 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> An alle Rampage III Extreme Besitzer, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit diesen MB im allgemeinen ?
> 
> Wir der Chiptsatz nicht sehr warm mit der Passiven Kühlung wenn ihr übertaktet ?
> 
> ...



Also Passiv wird die NB schon recht warm, aber noch im grünen Bereich.
Allgemein find ich es super, SSD läuft ohne Zicken mit dem Sata 6Gb/s Controller und USB 3.0 auch.
OC Funktionen gibt es endlos viele.
Ein super Board, bloß recht teuer


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. Dezember 2010)

Habe einen Mini Kaze 40 mm Silent Lüfter,
auf den chipsatzkühler,
0,1 sone super leise.
Temps bei 4,0 GHz und 183 MHz BCLK liegen bei max 54°C.

Kleiner Tip unter dem Chipsatzkühler ist billige Paste und sie ist lieblos verteilt.Mach das man lieber selber.

Das board(mein) macht 222MHz BCLK prime Stabil mit.

Ich bin zu arm um mir billige Sachen zu kaufen.


----------



## Kaki008 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand das Board in einem Silverstone FT2 Gehäuse?
Möchte mir dieses zulegen..

Und im Lexa S kann ich z.B. nicht alle S-ATA Stecker benutzen geht das bei diesem gut?.

LG und Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## xmatzelchenx (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
on
Ich habe eine Frage..weiss jemand ob der Thermalright Archon auf das Board in horizontaler richtung?


----------



## TheRock64 (27. Dezember 2010)

xmatzelchenx schrieb:


> Hallo
> on
> Ich habe eine Frage..weiss jemand ob der Thermalright Archon auf das Board in horizontaler richtung?



moinsen,

denke schon - habe den Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Black vertikal mit 2 Lüftern drauf, ist quasi wie horizontal. Schau mal auf mein Sysprofile, da sind auch die Bilder dazu.

Für mich wäre interessant ob der Thermalright Silver Arrow drauf passt?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort, ich war gerade bei K&M ich habs mir BLOS mal gekauft.

Morgen kommt mein Thermalright Archon mit mit 2 Lüftern Kombi..

Ich möchte die erste Zeit erstmal nicht ocen..das kommt erst später. Meint ihr ich soll wenn der PC läuft, ein Bios update machen?

lg


----------



## xmatzelchenx (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Mein neues System heute zusammengebaut RIIIE, bis jetzt funktioniert alles, und ich bedanke mich nochmals für den tollen Support von PC-Cooling..

lg


----------



## mudi1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi leute habe mal eine frage zum asus rampage 3 extrem und zwar geht es um die
grafikarten steckplätze kan man die grafikarte einfach in den 3 slot reinstecken
und wird der auch mit vollen 16x lanes versorgt oder nur mit 8x ???
würde mich freuen um eine schnelle antwort
gruß
mudi1


----------



## Kaki008 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wird mit 16 Lanes versorgt! Solange es nur eine ist!
Bei 3 Grafikkarten ist es glaube ich 3x8 Lanes


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

Richtig erster und dritter steckplatz 16x


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Bei 3 Grafikkarten ist es glaube ich 3x8 Lanes



Bei drei sind einmal 16 und zwei mal 8.


----------



## Kaki008 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt..


----------



## xmatzelchenx (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo..kann mir jemand verraten wie ich genau memtest durchlaufen lassen muss..ich habe aber keinen Brenner..


----------



## GmaXimum (6. Januar 2011)

Ja genau der richtige Thread für sowas,bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer des Boards seit kurzem und sowieso eine FANBOY von Asus... Immerhin mit 27  

Ich habe auch die OC Station von Asus die mit einem 20 PIN Stecker an der Station angeschlossen wird (GP) und am anderen ende an den dafür vorgesehenen OC Station Anschluss auf dem Baord und an den USB11 Port auch auf dem Board aber neben dem OC Station Anschluss befindet sich der USB78 Anschluss der für die am Frontpanel befindlichen USB 2.0 Ports gedacht sind????

Gibts da noch eine interne USB2.0 Anschlussmöglichkeit die ich noch nicht gefunden habe??
oder heist es Ade Frontpanel USB2.0 was ziemlich ärgerlich wäre...

Grüße GmaXimum


----------



## Kaki008 (8. Januar 2011)

Es gibt bei diesem Board leider nur ein interner USB 2.0 Anschluss.
Bei mir auf jeden fall.+

LG


----------



## Nip (9. Januar 2011)

Ja -leider ! Bin mit meinem Aquaero auch auf die Schnau.... gefallen und kann nun nur den USB 3.0
am Frontpan nutzen !
Schade eigentlich - weil für mich der einzige negative Fakt am Rampage III .


----------



## GmaXimum (15. Januar 2011)

Jo, danke euch für die Info hab schon gedacht ich hab Augenkrebs... Ist sehr schade das gerade Asus mit dem eigenen Produkt nicht an sowas denkt und dann auch noch in der Anleitung die Falschen Angaben macht.

Schönes WE


----------



## xmatzelchenx (21. Januar 2011)

Halloo

Seitdem ich gerade mein OC Profil im Bios abgespeichert habe leuchtet eine LED die rechts neben der letzten Ram Bank sonst immer grün war die leuchtet jetzt orange ist das normal?

Jetzt leuchtet die wieder Grün.


----------



## Kru (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich hab mir hier jetzt alles (oder zumindest es meiste...) durchgelesen.
Ich schwanke jetzt ne ganze Zeit, ob ich mir das R3E mit nem 950er hole oder das M 4 Formula mit nem 2600K. Aber nachdem es mit dem M4F immo massive Probleme geben soll, hab ich mir jetzt das R3E bestellt.

Dass es nur einen Internen USB 2.0 Port hat, weiß ich.

Aber hat es auch einen internen USB 3:0 Port?
Hab mir extra ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 im Frontpanel gekauft und wills natürlich auch nutzen. Werd ich da jetzt entäuscht?
Danke


----------



## Nip (23. Januar 2011)

Nein - bist Du nicht enttäuscht !
3.o USB ist vorhanden !


----------



## Kru (23. Januar 2011)

ist der interne USB-Anschluss dann ein 3.0er?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (23. Januar 2011)

Halloo

Das mit der Leuchte ganz neben dem letztem Ram Slot unten Links, die LED Leuchtete ja auf einmal Orange, das habe ich genau beobachtet, weil ich hatte nämlich ein OC Profil erstellt, und ich landete auch dort was ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hatte da wurde das Bild blau und da stand Loading, woraufhin die leuchte orange war, ich wusste das hat was auf sich, den bei meinem Spiel bekam ich einen Bluescreen, mit Memory Management fehler, ja ich schwören kann das es daran gelegen hat, und ich mein Leidensweg und nicht wieder von vorne anfangen will, könnt ihr das auch alles in meinem OC Thread jetzt bin ich endlich fertig mit den Nerven nachlesen,nun es ist an der Zeit Goodbye zu sagen..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Januar 2011)

Kru schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hat es auch einen internen USB 3:0 Port?
> Hab mir extra ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 im Frontpanel gekauft und wills natürlich auch nutzen. Werd ich da jetzt entäuscht?
> Danke



Das Rampage III Extreme hat nur außen USB 3.0 Ports.
Bei Lian Li werden Teilweiße die Ports  von der Rückseite durchgeschleift.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (24. Januar 2011)

Dennoch habe ich noch eine Frage, ich habe meinen CPU Kühler letztens verrutscht und wieder gerade gedreht, das verrutschen etwas ist normal wie mir die Leute schon in den Threads von dem Thermaltake Archon gezeigt haben, dennoch bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert, ich habe den Kühler leicht bewegt als er ganz normal fertig montiert war, und jetzt meine Frage kann durch dieses kurze mal als ich ihn bewegt habe, können da Kontacte am Sockel dadurch kaputt oder verbogen sein? Der Rechner funktioniert jetzt also er läuft im Standardtakt und läuft normal ohne abstürze, meine Geschichte habe ich ja schon oben erwähnt.


----------



## Kru (24. Januar 2011)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das Rampage III Extreme hat nur außen USB 3.0 Ports.



HEEEUUUULLL

Ist grad gekommen, sieht ja schonmal fett aus. Naja, vielleicht find ich ne möglichkeit, wie ich den Sauber von hinten nach vorne oben bekomme


----------



## ShakesBeer (30. Januar 2011)

Hey habe ein Problem mit meinem R3E.

Hab es mir gerade gekauft.. PC zusammengeschraubt und nichts hat funktioniert. 
Hab das MoBo nun auf den Tisch gestellt und mit min. Konfig getestet^^ Es leuchten nur ein paar Lämpchen (Start button, reset button, das logo, und die BIOS-LED leuchtet nach ca. 2 sek. orange)

hier mal was ich bei der min-konfig gesteckt habe:

Prozessor: intel core i7-950, LGA1366 mit standartkühler
RAM: 1 riegel ADATA DDR3-1600G 4GB (habe 3 Riegel für Tripple-channel)
GraKa: ASUS GTX-580 

Wenn ich nun den Startbutton drücke regt sich überhaubt nichts.. auch der Speaker gibt keinen laut von sich und der CPU-Lüfter dreht sich nicht^^ 

Hoffe jemand hatte schon ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Januar 2011)

Was sagen die LEDs seitlich beim ATX Stecker. Leuchtet bzw. blinkt da eine?
Funktioniert das NT? Welches Nt hast du und wieviel Watt?


----------



## ShakesBeer (30. Januar 2011)

seitlich dem ATX stecker leuchtet keine LED .. blinkt auch keine.

Netzeil:

*Club 3D CSP-D850CB, 850 Watt, 80 Plus Bronze*


Standard:	ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V

Leistung:	850 Watt

Anschlüsse:	1x 20/24-Pin Mainboard, 1x 4-Pin ATX12V, 2x 8-Pin EPS12V, 4x  6+2-Pin PCIe, 7x 4-Pol HDD, 9x SATA, 2x Floppy


----------



## kem2010 (30. Januar 2011)

welche stecker hast denn angeschlossen? schließ mal den 20/24 pin stecker und die beiden 8-Pin EPS12V stecker ans mainboard, kann aber sein das bei den 8-pin steckplätzen nur 4 pins rausschauen und du nen kleinen deckel entfernen musst die den rest verdecken! ! ! bei mir war das mal so


----------



## ShakesBeer (31. Januar 2011)

also hab das problem nun eingegrenzt.. scheint als ob der PS_ON anschluss am 24pol keine verbindug zum Ground hat.. dadurch beginnt das netzteil nicht zu laufen.. wenn ich die beiden pins am NT mit einem Draht verbinde, funktioniert das NT einwandfrei!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (14. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin meine lieben,
habe eine frage zum Netzteil.
da ich Grade sehe das dieses geniale Mainboard 2x8pin Stecker hat..oben links die.
frage ich ob es mit meinem Netzteil kompatibel ist.
hier mein Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 750 Watt

da ich nur ein 4+4-Pin ATX12V / EPS12V Stecker habe ..wird das Mainboard wohl nicht laufen,oder?

mfg


----------



## Sturmi (14. Februar 2011)

Doch läuft auch nur mit einem.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (14. Februar 2011)

habe grade test weise mit ein 500watt getestet von xigmatec.
es lief ohne problme..musste den 4x4 nur auf die beidne buchsen verteilen...dachte schon ich müsste mir ein neues netzteil wieder holen.hoffentlich spängt das board nicht mein waküund sli gespann ^^


----------



## Kaki008 (14. Februar 2011)

Öhmm ich würde den 8 Pin nur in eine Buchse machen also die obere.
Der untere ist nur für LN2 und halt sehr starkes OC.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. Februar 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhmm ich würde den 8 Pin nur in eine Buchse machen also die obere.
> Der untere ist nur für LN2 und halt sehr starkes OC.



Okey, ich dachte die müssten beide belegt werden


----------



## Kaki008 (15. Februar 2011)

Nein müssen sie nicht.
Beim oberen ist es am besten, wenn dieser vollbelegt ist


----------



## kem2010 (15. Februar 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Nein müssen sie nicht.
> Beim oberen ist es am besten, wenn dieser vollbelegt ist



bei mir ist der untere auch belegt, mache momentan aber kein oc, hat das nachteile wenn der untere auch belegt ist oder ist das egal ?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. Februar 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren, habe mein i7-950 problemlos auf 4,3 getaktet bekommen..mit ein 4 oben und ein4 unten.

mfg


----------



## Kaki008 (15. Februar 2011)

Nein hat keine Nachteile. Es sorgt eher für mehr Stabilität. ^^
Aber wie gesagt nur für starkes OC wie LN2. Ich betreibe meinen i7 auf 4,3 GHz und ich habe den unteren nicht belegt und dabei auch keine Probleme.

LG Kaki


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. Februar 2011)

ah,okey.weiß ich Bescheid.
noch eine bescheuert bzw. ich bin zu faul um nach zu gucken  (vergebe mir^^)
aber ftw ist LN2?

mfg


----------



## daDexter (16. Februar 2011)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> ah,okey.weiß ich Bescheid.
> noch eine bescheuert bzw. ich bin zu faul um nach zu gucken  (vergebe mir^^)
> aber ftw ist LN2?
> 
> mfg



Solltest du "wtf ist LN2" meinen, weiß Wikipedia viel:
Flüssigstickstoff ? Wikipedia

Wird verwendet um OC Rekorde zu brechen


----------



## Bl0ody666 (16. Februar 2011)

daDexter schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest du "wtf ist LN2" meinen, weiß Wikipedia viel:
> Flüssigstickstoff ? Wikipedia
> 
> Wird verwendet um OC Rekorde zu brechen



Hehe^^
Nein,was heißt das ln2?

Geschrieben auf meinem Sony Ericsson X10i mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Kaki008 (16. Februar 2011)

Du sagst es daDexter! 
Und mit LN2 stellt man Rekorde um die 6 GHZ auf was aber nicht lange hält..


L=liquid= flüssig wie sich versteht
N= steht für den atomaren Stickstoff. Das heißt das Stickstoffatom ist in keiner Verbindung. 
N2= N2 heißt, das sich 2 Stickstoffatome über eine Dreifachbindung zu einem Stickstoffmolekül verbunden haben.

LG


----------



## Bl0ody666 (16. Februar 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst es daDexter!
> Und mit LN2 stellt man Rekorde um die 6 GHZ auf was aber nicht lange hält..
> 
> L=liquid= flüssig wie sich versteht
> ...



Asso,alla oc meisterschaften^^
Danke für die aufglärung.

Geschrieben auf meinem Sony Ericsson X10i mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Kaki008 (16. Februar 2011)

Keine Ursache.

Nunja es lebe Copy&Paste! 

Mfg.


----------



## Kaki008 (20. Februar 2011)

So,

da meine SB und NB Temperaturn immer um die 55-63°C wandern, Passiv gekühlt.
Würde ich mal gerne eure Temps wissen, denn ich mache mir da schon sorgen..
Passiv gekühlt, den mitgelieferten Lüfter mag ich nicht.

LG Kaki


----------



## Bl0ody666 (21. Februar 2011)

Huhu..ich mache mir doch auch arg sorgen.
Mainbord 30c°..ist ja noch okey..aber north-,south sagen mir 60-70c° an...okey, habe mein 950 auch auf 3,8ghz laufen und wakü drin..habe auch den lüfter aufen mobo drauf..dennoch so hoch o.0.werde mir nächsten monat wakü für mobo besorgen..wenn ich an dem sommer denken..wird mir die sache einfach zu heiß.wlpaste denk ich mal ist drauf, hand test. Und im innenraum ist es auch schweine warm.
Lg

Geschrieben auf meinem Sony Ericsson X10i mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Skynet7 (22. Februar 2011)

Servus an alle R3E Besitzer

Ich habe zwei fragen die mich brennend interessieren

Das board hat ja den ALC889 Audio Codec von Realtek den ich ja auch aktuell auf meinem Gigabyte verwende und damit sehr glücklich bin. Kann man bei diesem Board wenn man Digital fährt auch Dolby Digital Live im Treibermenü Aktivieren? Oder unterstützt das board diese Option nicht? Zum Besseren verständniss folgender Screenshoot: 

http://media.xn--tobiaskhnert-jlb.de/ddl.png

Die zweite frage wäre. Kann man bei dem Board ähnlich Gigabyte's Dynamic Vcore (DVID). Trotz Overclocking mit Speedstep die Vcore regeln lassen?

Im folgenden Screenshot sieht man was ich meine. Die 1.225 Volt liegen an wenn der CPU im leerlauf auf 2,4GHz gedrosselt wird und die +0.08450 Volt ergo 1.3095 Volt liegen an wenn die CPU bei belastung auf 4,2GHz läuft. Gibt es sowas beim R3E auch? Denn ich möchte auch in zukunft Overclocking und Stromsparen unter einen Hut bringen. 

http://media.xn--tobiaskhnert-jlb.de/dvid.jpg

Und nun hoffe ich sehr das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## jubei sun (6. März 2011)

hi zusammen,

mein rampage 3 fährt erst nach einem cmos hoch,selbst nach einem  neustart.die lüfter und led gehen an und alles sieht ok aus,bekomme kein bild und die tastatur regiert auch nicht.nach cmos alles gut.benchmark mit im betrieb durchgeführt( sisoftsandra,3d mark06),keine abstürtze.jemand ne idee???

mein system:
I7 920
6gb Skill 2000,cl 9 9 9 24
cougar 700w
ATI 5870


----------



## Kaki008 (7. März 2011)

Leuchtet die Ram Led?


----------



## Bin2good (8. März 2011)

Skynet7 schrieb:


> Servus an alle R3E Besitzer
> 
> Ich habe zwei fragen die mich brennend interessieren
> 
> ...


 

Die erste Frage kann ich net beantwortrn, da ich Onboardsound noch nie aktiviert habe.
Dvid gibt es beim R3E leider nicht.
Es gibt wohl gerüchte, dass das evtl. per Biosupdate mal kommen soll.
Aber ich glaub da nicht so dran.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (9. März 2011)

@kaki
auf wie viel hast du deine cpu laufen, will unbedingt meinen auf 4,2 stabil  bekommen.
habe viele tipps schon befolgt..hat nix geklappt o.O
evlt. hast du ein rat ^^


----------



## Kaki008 (9. März 2011)

na da hab ich was für dich.
Mit diesem HowTo habe ich es auch geschafft.
Klick Mich!

Greetz


----------



## Bl0ody666 (11. März 2011)

Thx, werde ich mir mal antun: )
Denn noch würde mich interresieren was du hast

Mfg


----------



## Kaki008 (11. März 2011)

Meiner rennt auf 4,02 GHz.

Greetz


----------



## Patze (12. März 2011)

*Dringende Frage zu Temperaturen!* 
Nach Everest Ultimate 5.50 liegen die Temperaturen bei 68°C South Bridge/76°C North Bridge im Idle und unter Last bei 78°C South Bridge/88°C North Bridge! Muss ich einen zusätzlichen Lüfter im Gehäuse installieren?


----------



## Kaki008 (19. März 2011)

So Leute.

Ich hab hier mal wieder nen Problem.
Und zwar hatte ich meine SSD und meine WD 1,5 TB immer an den SataIII Ports sprich den roten.
Heute nachdem ich alles in mein Osidian 650D eingebaut habe.
Funktionieren diese SATA Ports nicht mehr.

Es kommt.
Reboot or Select Proper Boot Device.

Wenn ich dann ins BIOS gehe, steht bei Bootgerätepriorität Festplatte und früher stand da eben 1. SSD etc etc ...

Wenn ich dann alles an die grauen schließe funktioniert es perfekt.

Was könnte da los sein?

LG Kaki


----------



## Patze (27. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Win 7 64-Bit das erste mal installiert. XP in Win 7 (Dual Boot) auf zwei unterschiedlichen Festplatten. Jetzt stellte ich erstmals fest, dass im Bios nur 4GB anstatt 8GB angezeigt werden. Bevor ich ein Bios Update machen muss, will ich erst einmal versuchen durch umstecken der RAM-Module den PC dazu zu bringen 8GB zu erkennen. Denn ich vermute, dass ich doch die Module so wie Asus sie im Quick Start Guide bildlich darstellt installieren muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe auch hier: http://nx.i4memory.com/x58manuals/rampage2extreme/rampage2extreme_system_memory_overview.png

Ich habe jetzt aber alle vier Ram-Module in Dimm B1, B2, C1 und C2 gesteckt. Laut dem Quick Start Guide muss ich die vier Speicherbausteine und die Bänke Dimm A1, A2, B1 und C1 stecken (also von links nach rechts Schwarz, Rot, Rot, Rot)
Hat jemand da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und/oder Tipps für mich?


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (28. März 2011)

@Patze... Moin!!!

ja so denke ich auch. Erst so versuchen wie du es sehr gut beschrieben hast und dann denke ich dein WIN 7 64Bit musste es automatisch erkennen. Ansonsten kommen zwei Updates
in frage = 1. WIN 7 updaten und  2. BIOS update.

Danach denke ich musste es 1000% mit automatischen Erkennung funktionieren. Bei mir war es nach dem ich BIOS update gemacht habe.

mfg

bye


----------



## Patze (1. April 2011)

Jepp, es hat geklappt. 8 GB! Kein Bios Update nötig, zum Glück.


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (1. April 2011)

@Patze....

gut, freut mich sehr für Dich. Viel Spaß  weiter hin.

bye


----------



## Killandrium (7. April 2011)

Grüße!

Also das mit der Stromversorgung geht mir noch immer nicht ein... 

Mein NT (CORSAIR HX620) hat zum 24PIN-ATX noch einen 8PIN-Stecker und für diesen nochmal einen Adapter auf 1x 8PIN und 1x 4PIN 
Ich möchte meinen i7-920 (natürlich jenseits der 4GHz) übertakten und weiß jetzt nicht, welche Kombination besser ist:

24PIN-ATX + 8PIN
24PIN-ATX + 8PIN + 4PIN (per Adapter)
 Zum Thema:
Alleine optisch ein seeeehr geiles Board mit massig Features... Ich fand es fast schon schade, die Original-Kühlung gegen meinen EK-Waterblock zu tauschen


----------



## Killandrium (9. April 2011)

So jetzt hat es sich erübrigt:

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W...


----------



## Chris_1982 (14. April 2011)

Ich hab mich nur verschrieben sorry.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs

Habe folgendes Problem habe meinen i7-920 auf 3,75ghz OC  dram frequenz 1492mhz 

nun habe mir XMS3 1600mhz CL8 geholt mit XMP Profil 

wenn ich nun das XMP Profil Aktivieren will sind meine gesamten OC Settings weg ?

Wie bekomme ich das hin mit CL8 und 1600mhz ?


----------



## overdriven (19. April 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe ebenfalls das Rampage III Extreme nun wollte ich fragen ob bei Euch auch die Northbridge 80°C bekommt? 
Wenn ich den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen optionalen Kühler auf die NB montiere steigt die Temperatur sogar nochmal an als bei dem passiven das ist doch nicht normal..


Zu meinem System:
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Intel Core i7 950 + Corsair H70 Kühlung
Enermax Revolution 85+ 950 Watt
12GB Corsair Dominator GT Ram
2x PoV Nvidia GTX 570 SLI
Crucial RealSSD C300 (OS), WD Caviar Black 1,5 TB, Corsair F80
Windows 7 64bit

Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Phantom.


Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.

mfg


----------



## Patze (21. April 2011)

@ overdriven: Glückwunsch, habe auch das Problem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-asus-rampage-iii-extreme-42.html#post2785455

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...orth-und-southbridgetemperaturen-zu-hoch.html

Bis jetzt keine einzige Antwort...

Habe es mit einem zusätzlichen 120 und 140mm Lüfter ausprobiert die Temps zum sinken zu bringen. Ergebnis: Ein paar Grad weniger, aber immer noch zu hoch!


----------



## Kaki008 (21. April 2011)

Also ich habe um die 57-60°.

Wie ist euer Airflow?

WLP austauschen hilft auch 
Hab ich bereits 2 mal getan 


Greetz
Kaki


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. April 2011)

Wenn ihr auf Wakü (gilt auch für die Hx0 Serie) setzt kann das schon vor kommen, da der Airflow vom Cpu Kühler fehlt. Ich selbst komm auf 55 - 60°C und hab nen Fusionblock drauf auf der Heatpipe.
Ich will gar nicht wissen was ohne Fusionblock passiert, da mein Gehäuse Airflow nur ganz leicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## diddi1948 (27. April 2011)

Hallo !

Habe seit gestern das oben genannte Board. Nach dem Starten bekomme ich folgende Debug Codes 04,EA,68. Dann passiert nichts mehr. 

Intel I7 990x
Asus rampage BE
Nvidia 480 GTx
Corsair 1600

Wer kann mir helfen?

mfg

Marion


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. April 2011)

Wie nach dem Starten? Läuft der Post durch?
Was zeigen die Leds beim 24 Pin Anschluss (falls der Post unterbochen wird)?
Hast du einen Zweit Pc oder ein Smartphone welches von der Rogconect Funktion gebrauch machen kann?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. April 2011)

sagt mal wozu braucht man 2 mal 8Pin versorgung am board + den molex an schluss ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. April 2011)

Die zwei 8 Pin Anschlüsse sind für Extremes Overclocking, deswegen gibts auch den Jumper LN2 Mode, im Normalbetrieb reicht ein belegter Anschluss.

Die zwei Molexstecker sind für übertaktete SLi bzw Tripple SLi Systeme gedacht. (Zur Unterstützung, Entlasstung des 24 Pin Anschlusses.)


----------



## shorty71 (1. Mai 2011)

Neustes Bios ist drauf? Wenn nicht, andere CPU einbauen, auf neuste Bioa Flashen und wieder zurück bauen (den Gulfi). 
Hast du schon mal im Handbuch geschaut, was der Code bedeutet?


----------



## SiLAnceR (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leude,

ich habe auch ne Frage bezüglich des Boards. Läuft soweit alles bestens. Hab 6GB GSkill drin, ne Radeon 5860 und ein 620W Netzteil. Der i7 wurde auf 3.8Ghz übertaktet. 
Was mir nun aufgefallen ist; wenn ich Crysis2 spiele, kommt es immer wieder mal vor das ich ne Blackscreen bekomme. Jedoch läuft der Ton ruckelfrei weiter. Nach ca. 10 Sekunden, hab ich dann wieder ein Bild und kann ganz normal weiterzocken.

Was könnte das sein? Das System wird definitiv nicht zu heiß, da es mit Wasserkühlung läuft. CPU und GPU haben gerade mal max. 55 Grad beim zocken.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

By the way: Was mich noch interessieren würde (es hat schon ein User vor mir gefragt, jedoch ohne richtige Antwort): Kann ich iwie Dolby Digital aktivieren. Fahre digital über coax auf meinen Receiver.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Mai 2011)

Passiert das auch ohne OC? 
Ich vermute das der Graka Treiber Probleme macht. Hast du ne veränderte Config bei Crysis 2?

Treiber richtig konfiguriert so das der 5.1über digital Sendet? 
Gibt das Programm das du im Dolby Digital haben möchtest die signale auch in Dolby Digital aus?
Viel kann ich nicht bei dem Problem helfen da ich auf eine dedizierte Soundkarte setze (XFi Xtreme Gamer), wenn hier keine Lösung gefunden wird frag im Sound + Hifi Forum nach.


----------



## SiLAnceR (5. Mai 2011)

Ne, eine veränderte config hab ich nicht. Hab aber heute bei K+M Electronics gehört das Crysis bei mehreren Probleme macht.


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leude,

hat von Euch schon jemand mal via ROG Connect über nen Laptop das Bios geflashed? Bin nämlich auf Version 1005. Die aktuelle ist ja die 1301.
Bleiben die Einstellungen erhalten?

Grüsse
SiLAnceR


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Mai 2011)

Flashe halt über Ez-Flash im Bios oder beim POST über Alt + F2 aufrufbar.
Das funktioniert immer und wenn du doch etwas zerflashen solltest,das Board hat 2 Bios mit dem einen kannst du das andere wieder herstellen.
 Bei den Einstellungen kommts auf die Verträglichkeit der unterschiedlichen Bios Versionen an. Beim Sprung von 1005 auf 1208 hat das Board bei mir die Settings behalten.


----------



## SiLAnceR (9. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin,

kann ich das Bios über USB flashen?


----------



## McZonk (9. Mai 2011)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kann ich das Bios über USB flashen?


 Ja. Steht alles hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-asus-rampage-iii-extreme-im-test.html#a13


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leude,

wie nennt sich die Bios Einstellung damit die CPU die Frequenz beibehält und nicht permanent am schwanken ist.

THX
SiLAnceR


----------



## SiLAnceR (17. Mai 2011)

Hat mir keiner ne Info? ...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Mai 2011)

Die erste müste C1E sein und die andere EIST oder so.
Ich kuck ins Bios wenn ich daheim bin.

EDIT: So ich hab nach geschaut es sind drei Einstellungen. Die erste wie oben C1E dann  Spedstep und C-StateTech. 
Das sind alle Stromsparfunktionen von der CPU alle auf Disabled und schon bleibt VCore Bzw. Takt gleich.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Mai 2011)

Mein Board Spackt momentan total rum !


Haut mir ab und zu  2gb ram raus sodass ich nur noch 4gb habe das problem löst sich erst wenn ich den RAM rausstecke und wieder rein geht alles

seit 1301 habe ich das gefühl läuft alles mega beschissen ...... 

Sämtliche ASUS Tools öffnen sich nicht mehr....
Everest kackt beim auslesen ab .......
bei spielen derbe FPS einbrüche von zb 120 auf 1 aber auch nur für eine sekunde und dann wieder 120 und ne sek 1fps

habe nen 17-920 und GTX570 SLI 

gibt die CPU den Geist auf ?


----------



## Kaki008 (18. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn du denkst dass die CPU den geist aufgibt.
Solltest du auf der Intelseite die Processor Utility downloaden die prüft ob alles ok ist..

Wechsel mal dein Bios. und probiers nochmal.

LG Kaki


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2011)

@Speedy1612: hast du die CPU mal ausgebaut, neu eingebaut? Welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du? Probleme mit dem Speicherinterface gibt es immer wieder mit zu hohem Anpressdruck des CPU-Kühlers. Zugegeben die FPS-Drops habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nie gehört. Aber es wäre jedenfalls mal ein Ansatz für die "fehlenden" 2GiB.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo ja dann werde.ich nachher den kuehler mal lockerer machen habe den prolimatech genesis bis.zum geht nicht mehr rangeballert


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Mai 2011)

Wollte zwar erst stolz Posten das alles Funktioniert aber er haut sich immer und immer wieder 2GB raus 

Gnaz toll übrigens auch der SUpport von Asus  

"Joa ähm BIOS update gemacht ?" JA

"Bios gewechselt?"  JA

"Beide 8Pol stecker?" Nö ....

"tritt der fehler beim non oc auf?" JA


So Asus Support sagt es wäre die CPU oder das NT oder der RAM

Intel Support sagt CPU zu 100% ok

Corsair Support ? gibt es wohl nicht

"mhmmmmm"

"dann ist es das Netzteil oder der RAM oder die CPU" ...

GEIL oder ? Genau das wusste ich vorher auch schon


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2011)

@Speedy: wenn der Anpressdruck durch den CPU Kühler zu hoch ist, kann es durchaus dazu führen, dass ein Teil der Pins im Sockel nur noch unzureichenden Kontakt hat. Da beim Bloomfield der Memory-Controller in der CPU sitzt und es offensichtlich oftmals die PINs zum Speicherinterface betrifft, entstehen hier die abwegigsten Fehler (Instabilitäten, 4 anstatt 6 GiB, etc.). Allerdings sind die beschriebenen Probleme in allen mir bekannten Fällen reversibel und beschädigen die Hardware nie dauerhaft.

Ich rate dir nochmals mit dem Boxed-Kühler zu testen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. Mai 2011)

Jungssss ich glaube ich weiß was es wahr ...... HOFFE es zumindest

ich hatte auf dem board den oberen MOLEX eingesteckt also 24PIn + 8Pin + ein MOLEX weil das problem trat erst auf seit dem ich mein Corsait TX950W hatte .. und da habe ich den molex reingesteckt nun habe ich ihn wieder rausgesteckt und BIS jetzt KEINE Probleme habe das ding ca 20 mal rebooten lassen  ohne fehler auch stürzt kein Programm mehr ab.......


Kann das sein ? >.<    versche es jetzt mal wieder mit der cpu konfi 19x200    da trat es am meisten auf das problem


----------



## ncor3 (6. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Habe das Board auch und habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 12 GB RAM im tripple channel
beim starten erkennt es mal 8,10 oder 12 Gb! Die Werte werden mir auch so im Win 7 angezeigt! Allerdings CPU-z zeigt immer 12 an! Wer denn dann mal mit 12 startet bekommt Windows irgendwann nen freeze! Denke mal weil er dann denn RAM wieder verliert! Ansonsten keine fehlfunktionen weder im BIOS noch im OS! 

Hat wer ne Idee?

NCore


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2011)

@ncor3: Schau dir bitte Kommentare #450 und #453 an. Könnte in die ähnliche Richtung gehen.


----------



## ncor3 (6. Juni 2011)

Hey,

danke für den Tip, habe den Boxed Lüfter minimal gelöst und siehe da keine Speicher unterschiede mehr.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Ncor3


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2011)

Wow, dass es mit dem Boxed-Kühler auftritt, lese ich jetzt gerade das erste Mal. Oftmals kommt es eher bei schweren High-End-Luftkühlern vor, die mit deutlich größerem Anpressdruck arbeiten. Aber dennoch schön, wenn dein Problem erfolgreich beseitigt ist.


----------



## ncor3 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus das sich das Board etwas verzieht, egal bei welchem lüfter wenn man den zu stark anknallt. Sonst wüsste ich keine erklärung


----------



## Bagui (8. Juni 2011)

Juhu
2 kurze Fragen zum Board
1. Wo finde ich den Key zum 3d Mark Vantage?
2. Den NB Kühler kann man ja tauschen gegen nen größeren mit Lüfter. Kann man den Lüfter irgendwo runterregeln weil der nervt so XD

Thx 
Bagui


----------



## Kaki008 (13. Juni 2011)

1. Hinten drauf auf der Treiber CD!
2. Soweit ich weiss geht das nicht. 

MFG


----------



## Spiff (14. Juli 2011)

Mach einfach diesen Lüfter auf den Kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlacksilentFan XM1 ( 40x40x10mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlacksilentFan XM1 ( 40x40x10mm ) 77224 dann sollte es über jede x beliebige Luftsteuerung funktionieren


----------



## Etnies1100 (8. September 2011)

moin leute bin neu ihr aber egal 
mein problem ist ich ahbe eine gtx 560 ti und das board und wen ich immer mein pc starte sucht der immer ein grafik treiber weil der nie ein drauf hat wen ich den starte aber ich ahbe den schon tausend mal inst.. und habe auch schon win 7 neu gemacht und es geht aber nicht kann mir bitte einer helfen wäre voll cool


----------



## Etnies1100 (9. September 2011)

schon gut habe hinbekommen


----------



## Kaki008 (10. September 2011)

Nächstes mal bitte editieren!

Und das ist ein allgemeiner Windows 7 Fehler.
Am besten als die Meldung archivieren. denn Lösung suchen bringt genauso wenig.


----------



## Andersenx (29. September 2011)

Guten Tag,
Hab seit heute probs mit meinen USB 3.0 Host Controller der Treiber kann nicht gefunden, hab De und neu Installiert der neuste) geht nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen hab alles schon ausprobiert


----------



## Kaki008 (9. Oktober 2011)

Den neusten von der Asus Seite schon heruntergeladen? 

Hatte das selbe Problem nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,mein kohlege hat ein kleines problem.
er hatte ein wasser schaden auf sein rampage III...alles gesäubert und nun läuft es soweit..bis auf sli modus...hat 2xgtx 470 drauf..vor dem wasserschaden ging alles..nun nur sli nicht.
wie wirkt es sich aus?
sobald er in nvidia max. 3d power und sli angezeigt wird und ers übernimmt...geht bildschirm aus und er startet neu...die zweite ales physx geht..aber mal hand aufs herz, wer brauht eine 470 als physx ^^


----------



## Charcharias (18. Oktober 2011)

hat der das board mal in den backofen gelegt und so bei relativ niedriger temp ein zwei stunden liegen gelassen?
evtl. sind noch wasserreste im pcie slot


----------



## Bl0ody666 (20. Oktober 2011)

er hat alles mit nagellack entferner gereinigt und 1 tag aufdampfen lassen.
werde es heute mal gucken was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## ncor3 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich stelle mir momentan die frage ob 2 engtx 580 dc2 im sli auf das Board passen ohne das ich meine Killer Network Karte ausbauen muss. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (25. Oktober 2011)

ja,ich habe erfahrung, habe die beiden aus matrix gtx 580  drin die je drei slots fressen. zwischen der ersten und zweiten habe ich die killer nic 2100 stizen.

im anhang ist ein bildschen ^^


----------



## KeKs (7. November 2011)

Ich kann mich da gar nicht entscheiden hat jemand mit dem Board gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (8. November 2011)

was steht zur auswahl?
das mainboard ist einfach ein sahnestück und will es gar nicht mehr missen.


----------



## KillerCroc (15. November 2011)

Unterstützt das Asus Rampage III Extreme diesen RAM : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance weiß, DDR3 1600 MHz CL9    ?

Bei der Liste der RAM-Unterstützungen steht nur :

CORSAIR CMD8GX3M4A1600C8(XMP) 8GB(4 x 2GB) 8-8-8-24 m1.65
CORSAIR CMX8GX3M4A1600C9(XMP) 8GB(4 x 2GB) DS 9-9-9-24 1.65

.. und mein genannter Speicher hat 1,35 V, hat aber 9-9-9-24

Oder kann ich bedenkenlos zugreifen ?


----------



## Kaki008 (20. November 2011)

Ja das würde sicher gehen.
Ist aber kein Tripple Channel Kit sondern Dual Channel..


----------



## KillerCroc (20. November 2011)

Ja ich weiß, das war mir an dem Tag bewusst, aber ich werde sicherlich diesen holen : 12GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9


----------



## Big Pete (27. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Bin neu hier und da es gegen Weihnachten zu geht informiere ich mich grad über ein neues Mainboard für meinen Sohnemann bzw. seinen Computer Ich denke das ASUS Rampage III Extreme wäre ein Klasse Mainboard in Kombination mit einem Intel i7-960 Prozessor, für einen Prozessor der "X" Serie reicht das Budget leider nicht. Nur bin ich aber etwas unsicher bezüglich Grafikkarte. Aktuell hat mein Sohn eine NVIDIA GTX 8800 und ich frage mich ob diese Karte zum neuen Board passen würde oder ob sie ggf. zum Flaschenhals würde im System?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus recht herzlich!

Grüsse Big Pete


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. November 2011)

Ja die 8800Gtx ist schon etwas angestaubt und wird die Performance, des Systems beeinträchtigen.
Ich hab selber ein Rampage III Extreme mit dem i7 930 @3,8 Ghz (die Extreme Modelle sind zum oc nicht nötig) und eine Gtx 580. In manchen Spielen is die Cpu unter Volllast, aber.meistens is die Gpu voll ausgelasstet.

Also ne Gtx560Ti wäre empehlenswert, wenn nicht Übertaktet wird.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. November 2011)

bzw. muss es umbedingt ein x58 sockel sein,why kein 67 chipsatz..ist günstiger und hat bissel mehr power in Richtung ssd...da eine grafikkarte genutz werden soll,reicht der eine 16lane graka auch voll aus.


----------



## Big Pete (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Herzlichen Dank für die Hinweise !

Grüsse Big Pete


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Februar 2012)

Mein Board braucht inzwischen Starthilfe. Ich muß wirklich die Powertaste gedrückt halten, bis die vga-led angeht. Lasse ich vorher los, brennt die dram-led und alle Lüfter schalten sich aus und der Rechner fährt nicht hoch. Was ist das nun wieder? Kennt jemand dieses Problem? MfG


----------



## Bl0ody666 (11. Februar 2012)

hab es selber,hast du mal dein 24poligen Stecker angeguckt ob er richtig sitzt?
bei mir schmort er durch -.-


----------



## lenne (24. April 2012)

Hi
Hab mir die I7 965 Extreme bei Ebay gekauft und das Rampage III von meinem Bruder hab nun das problem das immer beim Q-Led es nur bis vga kommt und das display schwartz bleibthab ein 550 watt netzteil und ein adapter von 4 auf 8 dran für die cpu hab jetzt schon vieles probiert bios uodate über USB cmos reset nur ein ram batterey rausgenommen eine zeitlang aber immernioch dieser fehler bei ihm lief das motherboard aber hatte ein anderes netzteil grafikkarte und so dran, grafikkarte geht auch rams weiß ich sind auch ok nur CPU kan ich nicht testen da nur diese da aber denke wen es die währe würde es ja schon bei der cpu led stehen bleiben, kan mir da bitte einer helfen und sagen an was es liegen könnte mir fällt jetzt wirklich nichts mehr so ein.


gruß
lenne


----------



## Manicmanuel (1. August 2012)

Ich melde hier das meine, nach leider nur einem Jahr, als Defekt.

Der interne USB wollte nichtmehr mitspielen, alles andere funktionierte einwandfrei.

Da ich aber auf diesen Anschluss nicht verzichten wollte/konnte, hab ich das Board eingesendet.

Ergebnis: Gutschrift des kompletten Kaufbetrages. Reparatur erfolgt keine.

Nun hab ich meinen i7-950 verscherbelt und mir einen i7-3770K geholt.

Asus bin ich dennoch treu geblieben, die Stabilität auch bei hohem OC hat mich einfach überzeugt.

Nun werkelt hier in Zukunft das Maximus V Formular.


----------



## Mischk@ (2. September 2012)

Hy, sagt mal kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch mache ?

Ich habe alles wie immer angeschlossen, jedoch leuchtet die kleine rote LED auf, " Boot-Device" auf.

Ich habe eine Samsung SSD angeschlossen ,wo win7 drauf ist.

Ich habe das Board gewechselt, weil mein altes Sabertotth den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Also er bleibt im Boot Menü stehen ( wo das American Megatrends Logo ist ). Er sagt alles ok, aber bottet halt nicht weiter...

Hat jemand ein Tipp ?


----------



## -Der Koch- (8. September 2012)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Hy, sagt mal kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch mache ?
> 
> Ich habe alles wie immer angeschlossen, jedoch leuchtet die kleine rote LED auf, " Boot-Device" auf.
> 
> ...



hmm,..hast auch die P4 Stromstecker angeschlossen soweit es das Netzteil hergibt? Sind so oben Links..
Ich hatte auch schon, nur das Windowslogo Problem, da musste ich im Auswahlmenü wo du auch in Abgesicherten Modus Reinkommst -F6-  die Minimalste Auflösung auswählen. -da er weiter Ladete aber es nur nicht anzeigte.


----------



## Lotzi (7. Juli 2013)

gibt's eigentlich ein neueres bios als das 1601??


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (4. August 2014)

Hi habe eine frage wie viel frond usb kann ich anschließen finde nur ein Port für 2 usb 

Mfg


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (22. September 2014)

Hi wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir die original dvd als Image erstellen kann und hochladen könnte. 
Habe keine mehr 

Danke

Mfg


----------

